# Back at it



## psych

Ok so I'm gonna start posting my training as I get ready for a January meet.

Today bench raw
barx20
135x15
225x10
315x5
shirt no boards trying to get use to new shirt
405x3
455x3
495x3
545x3

rack lock outs
315x5
405x3
405x3
455x2

floor press
225x5
245x3
265x3 as I start to get use to the weight again I'll add 20lbs. chains to each set.

Push down
stackx12 then the cable came off the track and I was like fuck it I'm done.

I'm happy with the bench. Not bad for no leg drive cause of my broken leg. I was hoping to be going heavier on lock outs. But that's why I'm doing them, gotta get back to where I was.


----------



## Phoe2006

You're a fuckin animal after everything that's happened in the last year and still pushing those numbers


----------



## psych

Phoe2006 said:


> You're a fuckin animal after everything that's happened in the last year and still pushing those numbers



I would like to thank everyone for helping me stay positive and on track.  Also special shout outs to Magnus and (big T r.i.p.  )


----------



## BigBob

Stay strong Psych.


----------



## psych

Ok so today is like a light feeder workout.
30% tricep pushdowns 3x20 super set with 3x15-20 pec dec

Shoulder press 10,8,8
side flys 4x10-15
face pulls super set with bicep curls 4x10-12
reverse pec dec 4x8-10

Spent the rest of my time talking about Game of Thrones....


----------



## chicken_hawk

Nice to see you back at it brother.
Mind laying out your split?

Hawk


----------



## psych

Ok here is the deal...I have upgraded my pc and now my router is being a cunt and I can't get a connection in my room. Every where else is ok but nto my room. So I have to carry my laptop around on crutches.

Thursday SHOULDERS.
Press 15-8
side flys 12-6
reverse 12-6
Triceps 3x20
Chest 3x20
Triceps and chest are a feeder workout

Friday off

Saturday speed bench
225 plus AVERAGE BAND 8x3
Close grip Incline  2 board press. Each week or 3 week cycle I add weight and a new board to train a higher range of motion.  
225X8, 275x5 315x4, 335x3, 3652

Push downs 3-4x8-6
grenade 3-4x6

biceps 3-4x20-15


----------



## psych

Back day

Lat machine
15,15,12,12,10,8, went hypo!!!! Got a kid to go get me candy.

pull downs to chest 4x10-8

tbar 3x10-8 Bitch to do with a broken leg

Skiped single arm rows, need to use cables cause of leg.

Biceps
machine curl 3x8
Hammer 3x8
iso 3x8

Skipped abs cause still shakey. That IGF is a bitch...


----------



## psych

Waiting on my large meat pizza with steak....


----------



## Magnus82

Damn you kept alot of size brother.  You look like a gorilla!  Probably scared the shit out of the pizza guy


----------



## psych

Magnus82 said:


> Damn you kept alot of size brother.  You look like a gorilla!  Probably scared the shit out of the pizza guy



Pizza was in the oven 

Eating alot today. Shirt work tomorrow so it's all carbs, protein and salt.  Pizza and sandwiches...Need to get that full muscle feeling cause i'm beating it's ass tomorrow.

Starting to get numb hands and napping during the day. Something is kickin in.


----------



## chicken_hawk

Hit hard boss!

Hawk


----------



## psych

Wednesday
bench raw
barx20
135x15
225x10
315x5 Next week 325
shirt no boards 
405x3
495x3
555x3 10 lb pr

rack lock outs
325x5
415x3
415x3
465x1.5  LOL plates slide off one side.

floor press
235x5
255x3 plus chains
275x3 plus chains Felt some scar tissue in pec tear break up so that was a good Halloween scare.

Lat pull down 5x10


----------



## psych

30% tricep pushdowns 3x20 super set with 3x15-20 pec dec

Shoulder press 15,10,8,8
side flys 4x10
face pulls super set with bicep curls 4x10-12
reverse pec dec 4x8-10

This day is not as exciting as you would think.....


----------



## Decipher

Do you go to failure on your last set of ea exercise!

Putting up some serious numbers


----------



## psych

On the heavy sets yes, Warm ups no, pump shit yes but aim for a certain rep number once it's easy add weight.


----------



## Decipher

psych said:


> On the heavy sets yes, Warm ups no, pump shit yes but aim for a certain rep number once it's easy add weight.



Gotcha makes sense. Nice you all post your logs gives me motivation to start my own.
Thank for the thread


----------



## psych

Do you man, do you. The best part is people can give input to your training if you ask.


----------



## Decipher

psych said:


> Do you man, do you. The best part is people can give input to your training if you ask.



Your so right. I always get nervous cause I use to be 284 FAT now I am down in the 220's. I use to compete before(was like 8yrs ago but al;ways stayed healthy) I had surgery and used that as an excuse not to train. After seeing yourthread in particular and see you have had surgery I have no reason to have a excuse. I guess its the whole use to be a bigger guy but I know deep down any criticism or pointers I can get I know the anasci members will be telling me the truth. I rather get a lil critism that say hey you look awesome. Sounds weird but I am far from there imo but I will be doing me like you said. I will be posting before and after pics here soon and goin torun a log. Its people like yourself and the others that do logs on here just lights even a bigger fire under my arse

Thanks, Psych I will be following your log borther


----------



## psych

Dude i died and was in a coma, then hospital for 3 months.....I always trained.  Just need to right motivation. The people here kept me going.


----------



## Decipher

psych said:


> Dude i died and was in a coma, then hospital for 3 months.....I always trained.  Just need to right motivation. The people here kept me going.



Omg wow I had no idea on the seriousness. Thats great to hear well I have to say glad your alive and well, thank you as this really helps.
Now I have NO EXCUSE

Thanks, Psych


----------



## chicken_hawk

And if you ask nice, he just may post a nasty ass picture of his mutilated leg.lol

Hawk


----------



## MattG

chicken_hawk said:


> And if you ask nice, he just may post a nasty ass picture of his mutilated leg.lol
> 
> Hawk



That was one fucked up picture!lol


----------



## psych

It looks like a Halloween mask now haha.

Lat machine
15,15,12,12,10,8, 

pull downs to chest 4x10-8

under grip row machine 3x10-8 

reverse pec deck with a crook grip  in the elbows 5x15-10

Biceps hammer curl machine 6x12

G


----------



## chicken_hawk

Good to see you back at it my brother! 

Hawk


----------



## psych

Wednesday
bench raw
barx20
135x15
225x10
315x3 fuck it just wanted to get in my shirt cause we had alot of guys show up to bench.  The wpf team trained with me and the off season guys benched next to us.
shirt no boards 
405x3
495x3
545x3
585x3 Still getting the shirt closer to touch. Was around a board height for this.  Can't wait for picc line to be out cause putting a shirt on over it is a bitch.

rack lock outs*Honestly I went way heavier than I was suppose too, but fuck I don't remember hat the exact load was.
335x5
425x3
445x3
475x2

floor press
225x5 plus 2 chain a side
245x3 plus 2 chains a side
265x3 plus 2 chain a side.
The chains are 20lbs a piece BUT...because I'm short the while chain isn't lifted. But still loads up as I press. So this is 2 sets of chains more than last week.
Curls 30# 5x15-12

Everything went up. Feelin good too.  Leg hurts and I have to hobble around to get my shit.  The bench shirt I had video taken so I can show my ortho Dr.  This was my last week in the shirt doing triples. Next week will be close to the same but no shirt. Then the following week I'm back in my shirt for 3 weeks of 2's.  The pin press was alot smoother today an next week in the floor press I'll add weight and not chains. Then the following week add chains. Go back and forth.


----------



## Magnus82

I bet your the only lifter in history to bench over 500 with a picc line in!


----------



## psych

Thursday Shoulders
Feeder workout 5x20 pushdowns and 5x20 pec dec
Military hammer press 15,15,12,8,8
Side flys 5x10-12
reverse fly 5x20-15
band whip 3x10
front raises with weighted rope 3x10

Bday weekend and g/f got a bunch of outfits for me and aALOT of groceries


----------



## psych

Saturday
DE bench 8x3
incline 4x10
curls 4x10
tri cep work
6x10-8
5x8


----------



## chicken_hawk

Lots a volume!

Hawk


----------



## psych

Lat machine
15,15,12,12,10,8, 
THEN STRIP SET 6, 6, 8, 8, 12, 15, 25
FUCK THIS!!!!! 

pull downs to chest 3x10

TBAR row machine 4x10-8 

reverse pec deck with a crook grip in the elbows 3x15-10

Hammer curls  3x15

Forearms were shot dead.  This hammer strength lat machine takes most of my actual working sets.  Pull it and hold the contractions.

I got thrown off since there is a new female lifter and I've been helping her.  Here is the thing. She comes in and she's cool. Cute little thing and she just started competing.  She doesn't know shit, form is shit, just terrible newbie!  She trains and all the guys watch but no one helps her. So a few weeks ago I was like "fuck that". Called her in the office and talked to her. Told her she sucks and needs help and if she needs anything ask me. 

Here is the thing. All these young guys want my help, ask my opinion on shit, want me to watch and judge, ask questions about drugs and diet. And I don't owe them shit. But when a new person comes in and has the balls to train next to these guys, they don't return the favor!!!! Gym ain't the place to pick up girls, but have some fuckin decency and help someone if they are struggling. 

4 of those mottherfuckers have been feeling my wrath about this.  I made her part of their group and they help her now.  All coach and work in a unit. This sport is about giving back and taking younger ones under your arm.  And treat that lil chick like one of the guys BTW.  Joked with her today that if she thought she was gonna get special treatment, she picked the wrong G-d damn training facility. MUAHAHAHAHA  :devil-smiley-029:


----------



## psych

Wednesday
bench raw
barx20
135x15
225x10
315x5
365x1
405x1
fast and easy. This is my week out of my shirt.

rack lock outs
worked up to 455x2x3


floor press
skipped this shit. Did the pec deck stack for 2x10


----------



## psych

HAHAHAHA

[ame]https://youtu.be/6i9F4wDmC3Q[/ame]


----------



## psych

Thursday Shoulders
Feeder workout 5x20 pushdowns and 5x20 pec dec
Military hammer press 15,15,10,8,4
Side flys 5x10-12 started with 20lbs db nd worked up to 35's then a machine.
reverse fly 5x20-10
front raises with straight bar 3x10
Lat pull downs 5x10

Owner out of town for WPF worlds. So my training partner and I locked up and ordered a pizza. Sat around and ate.  

Mt contest winnings came in!!!! Fuck these guys were fast.  I'm dropping the npp and starting tren.  I've been through hell and it's tren time.  Bone healing great, picc line pulled, drainage is just blood not goo, wound on shin looks great, the side of my leg is COMPLETELY CLOSED!!!!!!!  Also dropping the dbol and back on anavar. Using the anavar I won, glad to see it in capsules.

Worried about the t400. High dose test and it has prop in it = me getting pip.  But that's what you get when you fuck with real gear   Thanks CG!!!!


----------



## psych

Saturday
DE bench 8x3 225 with grey band
close grip to a 2 board
325x5
365x4
385x3
405x2
incline 4x10 Up to 5 plates a side for 8 on a machine
curls 4x10
tri cep work
6x10-8
5x8

I finally got some good tren!!! OMG......
Doin tren 50mg ed, 50mg anavar ed, 500mg test a week, 50mg tne pre workout, and mk677 at bed.

Dropped the cjc and ghrp cause i'm tired of all the little pins lol

Meet is Jan/9/2016


----------



## psych

Lat machine
15,15,12,12,10,8, 

pull downs to chest 4x10-8

under grip row machine 3x10-8 

reverse pec deck with a crook grip in the elbows 5x15-10

Biceps hammer curl machine 6x12


----------



## chicken_hawk

How's rehab going?

Hawk


----------



## psych

chicken_hawk said:


> How's rehab going?
> 
> Hawk



My leg is what it is. After my last surgery they shorten my leg by 1 inch. I'm back in a walking cast with crutches. No weight bearing yet.  It's healing nice. The rod in my tibia is kinda going into my knee when I hyper extend so they may fix that if it's a problem.  Wounds are almost close.  Infection is so much better it's night and day.  The spasms and pain are all gone.

But from the nerve damage I will have drop foot so I will wear a tiny brace for ever. Not that big of a deal. And with my settlements I can afford a very nice, custom, heavy duty one.The brace I wear goes under the sock. Can't really tell I have one. Excpet for my sweet pimp limp.

Also PT is  bullshit. I fired my people and just do it my self.


----------



## psych

Wednesday
bench raw
barx20
135x15
225x10
315x3 
345x3
shirt no boards 
405x3
495x3
545x3
600x2
650x1 still not touching.

Pin press
365x5
455x3
475x3
505x2 no way was I moving this one!

floor press
225x5 plus 2 chain a side
245x3 plus 2 chains a side
265x3 plus 2 chain a side.
The chains are 20lbs a piece


----------



## psych

Also i'm taking 100mg of anavar ed.  Should I drop it and run anadrol with my 75mg ed of tren? Was  doin the var for strength and that it wouldn't cause weight gain.


----------



## chicken_hawk

psych said:


> My leg is what it is. After my last surgery they shorten my leg by 1 inch. I'm back in a walking cast with crutches. No weight bearing yet.  It's healing nice. The rod in my tibia is kinda going into my knee when I hyper extend so they may fix that if it's a problem.  Wounds are almost close.  Infection is so much better it's night and day.  The spasms and pain are all gone.
> 
> But from the nerve damage I will have drop foot so I will wear a tiny brace for ever. Not that big of a deal. And with my settlements I can afford a very nice, custom, heavy duty one.The brace I wear goes under the sock. Can't really tell I have one. Excpet for my sweet pimp limp.
> 
> Also PT is  bullshit. I fired my people and just do it my self.



Well, you probably know more than they do anyway. I did not realize your leg needed to be shortened. I am glad you were able to keep it will all you went through.

Hawk


----------



## psych

Thursday Shoulders
Feeder workout 5x20 pushdowns and 5x20 pec dec
Military hammer press 10,10, 8, 5
Side flys 5x10-12 with 45's
reverse fly 5x10-12
band whip 3x10
Lat pull over 4x12


----------



## psych

Did 275+band and tweaked my right pec..........Gonna see if it bleeds out in the next few days.  I came down and heard three crackle sounds. Sounded like scar tissue breaking up.


----------



## MattG

crackle sound are never good.
Hope everythings ok bro! You sore or feeling any kinda pain?


----------



## psych

MattG said:


> crackle sound are never good.
> Hope everythings ok bro! You sore or feeling any kinda pain?



Sore.  No tightness that would be a tear. I'm guessing I tore my scar tissue. Gotta keep it easy the next coming weeks.


----------



## psych

Chest is ok, just broke up some scar tissue.

Back
15,15,12,12,10,8
row25,50,75,100x10
pull down 50,60,70 wide 12-10
curls5x10
light chest 4x25


----------



## psych

Did light bench like 135 for 4x25
did shirt 500 for 3
did flys and went and using all my pent up energy on screwin my g/f....Happy Thanks Giving mother fuckers!


----------



## psych

Saturday did some light benching...
Pec doin better, need a massage.  Back at it Wednesday hopefully


----------



## psych

Back
15,15,12,12,10,10
single arm row 60 5x10
pull down 50,60,70 wide 12-10
Reverse pull apart 150 for 15
curls5x10
hammers 3x15
light chest 4x25


----------



## psych

Chest feels great after massage.
Upping all my shit.
anadrol 100mg ed
tne 100 mg ed
tren 100mg ed
fuckin 2cc of EQ a week...fuck it
900mg test cyp (500mg cyp and 1 t400)
MK677 at night

Leg is healing up faster now and the bone is getting nice and hard. Off crutches in next few weeks and back to school.  Benh shirt tmrw and this being my last meet till school starts hopefully GO BIG OR GO THE FUCK HOME!!!

I DIED ONCE AND IT WASNT THAT BAD! Also all my blood work keeps showing me ok and normal......


----------



## psych

Worked up to 675 to a three board!
Pins press
365x5
455x3
475x3
495x2

Bench machine NO MORE FLOOR PRESS 5x10

I may have to switch t my single ply shirt cause there is no way this fuckin shirt is breaking in the next 6 weeks.  Pec feels great! Body weight 228.


----------



## Phoe2006

You're a fucking beast! What are you gonna shoot for in your competition? Just saw some guy broke the raw world record
[ame]http://youtu.be/BOeRI6MDyns[/ame]


----------



## psych

That mother fucker is a sheiko athlete.  Also I think He's in his early 20's.  I have no idea about this meet i was gonna do. The multi ply shirt is just to much. That 675 only went to a three board!!!  Also I would have to belly bench which is illegal in the USPF.


----------



## Phoe2006

You lost me at belly bench lol. Just curious as to what you're shooting for


----------



## psych

phoe2006 said:


> you lost me at belly bench lol. Just curious as to what you're shooting for



630-685


----------



## psych

Shoulders
feeder light machine bench 5x20 with triceps pulls down 5x20
hammer military 5-45's a side for 3-5 reps then drop sets
side flys 5x10
pull aparts 
front rAISES 4x10
rear delt work 4x15-10
biceps 4x10


----------



## psych

Saturday and today were alot of volume.

Man...I shot my leg with some tren and test and the pain!!!!!  I was stuck in bed all day yesterday.....It was legit pain.  I have no idea what I did to it. Not really sowllen, not red or hot just PIP like a fuckin tooth ache.


----------



## psych

Pain getting better but still a bitch.  Sucks that it in my good leg and i'm still on crutches. So stairs are a reaaallllll pain in the ass.


----------



## Phoe2006

You're a fucking warrior and will be killing squats at astronomically amounts of weight brother


----------



## psych

Benched 725 to a two board....i took a nap at the gym.
pins 315x5
405x4
455x3
495x3
Light chest machine reps.

Dude fuck taking 100mg of tren and 100mg of tne ED.  Just tren now, I ain't got no room for this shit!  Leg hurts but better that t400 is a mother fucker with pip from the prop for me, still a great product!  So now I just put it in the part of my leg that is numb... 

Also mk677 CURES trensomnia!!!!!

Still at 228

The boss is back from WRPF in Russia over the weekend.  I got some sweet stuff.
Alot of bad ass weight getting slammed and pulled at this meet.

Eremashvili did 228kg at 67.5
(502 lbs @ 148)
And Kahuta did 269.5 at 100kg.
(593 lbs @ 220)

[ame]https://youtu.be/8JNsJGqLvl8[/ame]


[ame]https://youtu.be/5bzeVP2PbRQ[/ame]


----------



## psych

Saturday
board presses 3 board
315x5
365x4
385x3
405x2

inc 5x5

heavy triceps 5x8-10
heavy triceps 4x6

home...tmrw I see if i can go back to school to finish by my deadline.  Hope the cunts at school don't try to fuck me!


----------



## psych

Ok...

I got my waiver for school! I'm getting a new orthotic leg piece fitted tmrw so I can walk with out my crutches. The bone is healing! It's lookin good.

Lat machine
15,15,12,12,10,10 reps going up! then a strip set of 8's
I go by plates so 45,90,135,180,225,270 then reverse

Pull down 10x4
90 pound single arm rows no support 5x5
biceps 5x15
pull apart heavy 4x12-10

hopefully big numbers on wednesday. the meet may take a pass cause the brace might throw me off, multi shirt not breaking in, and the meet is the day before i go back to school hopefully.  Can't go back fucked up...they already hate me.


----------



## psych

Last week was crazy!
Christmas parties up the ass....Got my schedule for this semester so I can finish...got my new brace in my shoe...body fat is down...and bench and lifts are up!
Lat machine
15,15,12,12,10,10 reps going up! then a strip set of 8's
I go by plates so 45,90,135,180,225,270 then reverse
90 pound single arm rows no support 5x5
Yelled at young lifters, and threw a 45 plate at a kid playing with the chalk bowl.
biceps 5x15
pull apart heavy 4x12-10

Got a female lifter I've been training. Told her the old tradition of if she doesn't take 1st at her first meet then I'm done training her...she almost cried...pussy


----------



## MattG

Lmao! You threw a 45 at somebody?!


----------



## psych

MattG said:


> Lmao! You threw a 45 at somebody?!



Yes. Ask Chicken hawk..I think he saw that happen at Quads when Ed Coan got mad at my training partner and threw a 45 at us.  Turbossa saw that shit all the time RIP.

 But this kid is like 23 and was throwing the chalk at his buddy. Mean while my boy Jared did 685x3 raw on the deadlift and needed all the chalk.  Kid didn't listen so I threw a 45 like a warning shot.  Merry Christmas....


----------



## chicken_hawk

I knew i would miss something good if i didn't check in and I did lol.

Glad you got your waiver boss!

Hawk


----------



## srd1

Threw a 45 at him......that's just fucking awsome.....bet the fucker shit his pants....I about fell out of my chair when I read that...thanks psych


----------



## psych

took 725 on bench wednesday, couldn't press it. But felt it so it's good.

Did normal shoulder day.

Have a great Christmas!


----------



## psych

Chest machine with bands 8x10
heavy incline machine 450 5x5
triceps 5x8-10
triceps 4x6-8
lat row 10x10
biceps 5x15


----------



## psych

Lat pull down 15,15,12,12,10,8,8
lat machine 15,15,12,12,10,10,10,10
pulley row felt greaat with leg on the foot thing!!! 10,10,10,10,10
biceps 15,15,15,10,10,10,8,8

I ate a whole cheese cake last night so I was full and pumped as fuck!!!!


----------



## chicken_hawk

psych said:


> took 725 on bench wednesday, couldn't press it. But felt it so it's good.
> 
> Did normal shoulder day.
> 
> Have a great Christmas!




DAMN

Hawk


----------



## psych

Have had scar tissue on my left delt.  Just drained an abscess. Didn't hurt, no fever, no heat.  Just a big lump....drained that fucker.  Any body else have that?


----------



## TeK5

First and foremost you're a beast my friend! 
I have never power lifted but always had an interest. Your thread is definitely motivating and your training sessions gave me some new ideas. 
Thanks and keep beastin!
Subscribed..


----------



## chicken_hawk

psych said:


> Have had scar tissue on my left delt.  Just drained an abscess. Didn't hurt, no fever, no heat.  Just a big lump....drained that fucker.  Any body else have that?



I had to drain one in my bicep once. I was pinning it a lot as i wanted to balance it out...then i had a lump that wouldnt go away. So, I sucked 3cc's of white puss from that sucker and all was well.

Hawk


----------



## psych

Had a great New years eve traing session.
pec dec 4x20 super set with tricep push 4x20
Shoulder hammer strength machine 450 3x5
side flys
pulls aparts 
reverse hyper

Found a video from last year where I was breaking in a squat suit...I know it's HIGH SO SHUT THE FUCK UP!!! 

It was just training weight, but I still had my leg so I got a little depressed. But looking back I've done everything I could when I had a working leg.  I regret nothing. Its just a slow process back. Challenge excepted

*Dony know how to upload it...


----------



## psych

[ame]https://youtu.be/HmRdYpPAyjM[/ame]


----------



## Magnus82

Lol,  several times,  as well as draining my knee when I broke it and the Dr refused, and gave myself sutures on three separate occasions.  The things you do when you use to be 100 miles from the nearest hospital.  It's morbidly rewarding.   



psych said:


> Have had scar tissue on my left delt.  Just drained an abscess. Didn't hurt, no fever, no heat.  Just a big lump....drained that fucker.  Any body else have that?


----------



## psych

speed bench 225 plus grey band 5x5
haMMER INCLINE 275 per side 5x5
close grip 315x5, 365x4, 385x3
tricep work 5x8
triceps 4x6
biceps 5x15
pec dec 3x10

Body weight at 228


----------



## psych

Lat pull down 15,15,12,12,10,8,8
lat machine 15,15,12,12,10,10,10,10
Row 10,10,10,10,10
biceps 15,15,15,10,10,10,8,8


----------



## chicken_hawk

Keep it going homeslice!

Hawk


----------



## psych

Well......
School is no tryign to fuck me over cause of my limp.  They say why should I come back after allllll the shit they told me to do to get back in.  They say the hospital clinical site might dismiss me.  IN FACT... they lied to me in my meeting I had with them over my disability telling me I would be ok.  They then..talked shit over an email and ACCIDENTALLY SENT IT TO ME.

I sent that shit to my ADA attorney.


----------



## psych

Bench didn't go to well. Been under stress, but did it.

315 3x5 speed
pinpress
hammer wide press
camber bar skull crusher
ate tacos...


----------



## chicken_hawk

Hawk likes tacos, he didn't get any tacos, where are Hawk's taco's?
Hawk


----------



## psych

chicken_hawk said:


> Hawk likes tacos, he didn't get any tacos, where are Hawk's taco's?
> Hawk



I thought you were on a diet mother fucker!!! :action-smiley-055:

Shoulder press15,12,10,8,5,5
feeder workout for chest 4x20 pec dec super set push down
side flys 4x12-15
front raise 4x15
reverse pec dec whole stack for 8 :action-smiley-033:


----------



## chicken_hawk

psych said:


> I thought you were on a diet mother fucker!!! :action-smiley-055:
> 
> Shoulder press15,12,10,8,5,5
> feeder workout for chest 4x20 pec dec super set push down
> side flys 4x12-15
> front raise 4x15
> reverse pec dec whole stack for 8 :action-smiley-033:



I am, but I miss Mexican and italian the most. Still don't hurt to ask a brother.

Hawk


----------



## psych

Didn't do saturday workout due to the meet.

It was a bunch of junior division guys, almost all under 181.  All raw and just ehhhh.  Alot of first timers so it was nice to go and support. It was nice to wath the meet with this girl I'm training so she can see what newbie mistakes not to make.

I did see a 198 raw open division guy squat in the low 600's, bench 501, and pull 723...That was worth the while thing.

Start class tmrw, hope my professor doesn't start shit.  These bitches are workin my last nerve about my limp. And I swear I've been through to much shit to lose everything over the EASIEST clinical because of ADA violations by them or the hospital.  I'll be a law suit machine gun!!!!


----------



## chrisr116

How long has it been since your accident?  You seemed to have really recovered well.


----------



## Magnus82

That's awesome you forwarded it to your attorney.  Hope you can nail their ass to the wall





psych said:


> Well......
> School is no tryign to fuck me over cause of my limp.  They say why should I come back after allllll the shit they told me to do to get back in.  They say the hospital clinical site might dismiss me.  IN FACT... they lied to me in my meeting I had with them over my disability telling me I would be ok.  They then..talked shit over an email and ACCIDENTALLY SENT IT TO ME.
> 
> I sent that shit to my ADA attorney.


----------



## psych

chrisr116 said:


> How long has it been since your accident?  You seemed to have really recovered well.



Just over 9 months, 8 surgeries and 2 picclines.


----------



## squatster

Can you use your leg on the bench yet to drive?
Once you get the leg back if not yet - how long will it take to successfully incorporate driving the weight up ( not sure how to word that) lots of people here don't even know what we are talking about


----------



## squatster

Forgot to ask - how much will it add to your bench once you put the legs in to the bench
You are killing me - I need to get this arm fixed - I want to be back in again


----------



## psych

maybe 50 pounds, i can push a but now cause I can only be on my heel with the orthotic. its 2 inches so it's like a plat form.


----------



## squatster

It's incredible how much strength proper for or a little tweet here and there


----------



## psych

pec dec 4x20 super set with tricep push 4x20
Shoulder hammer strength machine 450 3x5
side flys
pulls aparts 
reverse hyper

I love my Rosetta stone!!! Get one that shit is tight! Now that school gave me a year to get better I can brush up and improve my spanish!


----------



## psych

Monday back
lat machine
rows
lat pull down
reverse delt
biceps

So I'm doing the USPF state meet. It's April 2nd, may accident was April 1st. So the log will now change a bit as I prep. Doing bench only.

Also got a 1 year extension for school to return. So I'm good.


----------



## chicken_hawk

Any update on school and your clinicals?

Hawk


----------



## psych

chicken_hawk said:


> Any update on school and your clinicals?
> 
> Hawk



Got a one year extension!!! :action-smiley-044:

Been training hard as I'm in week 11/10 for my April meet.  Will be back to updating more tmrw.

Saturday speed bench.  Did it at a local Worlds gym.
225x5x5 bench
Incline machine stack for 5x8
Camberbar skull crushers 3x8
push down3x8
biceps etc.


----------



## psych

lat machine 15,15,10,10,10,8,8-5 each set I add a 45 plate
rows 95 5x5
lat pull down 90, 100, 120, 140, 160 x 10-5
reverse delt   The stack 3x3
biceps forarms hurts.


----------



## psych

bench shirt 460 2 board
pin press 415x5, 435x3, 455x3, 475x3, 495x2
rep machine red BAND 110 4x15
Tired ;(


----------



## psych

pec dec 4x20 super set with tricep push 4x20
Shoulder hammer strength machine 450 4/5/5
side flys 15x15, 25x10, 35x10, 45x8, 55x5
pulls aparts 
reverse hyper


----------



## Phoe2006

You're a fucking animal


----------



## psych

Saturday speed bench. with grey band
275x5x5 bench
Incline machine stack for 5x8
Camberbar skull crushers 3x8
push down3x8
biceps etc.

lat machine 15,15,10,10,10,8,8-5 each set I add a 45 plate
rows 105 5x5
tbar 45x10 90x10 135x10 180x8 205 5/5/5/4
reverse delt The stack 3x3
biceps


----------



## psych

bench 500 3x3 to  a 2board.
pin press 425x5 455x3 475x3 495x2
110 on machien press supine with red mini to over load the top 4x15

Bench is going up and good.  Leg doing better.  Keeping body weight around 225.


----------



## psych

Ok i've been slacking on updating this fuckin thing.  I'be been going up each week, training hard and really focused on getting back into the swing of where i was before the accident.

Bones going great, able to walk more on it directly after they shorten it. The ortho and new brace help.  Able to find a new way to bench with my leg so I acn rep 405 on bench, till below 230.

I have a deload tmrw but really don't think i need it.  I know alot of new guys are all about the deload but I never deloADED for like 8 years soooooo wtf.


----------



## psych

bench 525 3x3 to a 2board.
pin press 435x5 455x3 485x3 505x2(didin't get the 505)
120 on machine press supine with red mini to over load the top 4x15 15/15/10/10

single arm lat down with 55 on machine 4x20

Getting stronger and going forward.  Bench was easy today.


----------



## srd1

Thought about you the other day psych was watching ironman 2 when ironman and iron patriot get into it and start chucking 45s at each other I remembered this thread lol


----------



## psych

srd1 said:


> Thought about you the other day psych was watching ironman 2 when ironman and iron patriot get into it and start chucking 45s at each other I remembered this thread lol



Fuckin Ah!!!

Shoulder day was thrusday and heavy. 

275 + grey band FOR 8X3
inc hammer machine 6 plates a side 5x5
camber bar skull crusher 135x10 170 3x6
gernade ball single arm pull down 50x10, 70x10, 90x8/8/8
Biceps
Ate 20$ of mcdonalds......:headbang:


----------



## psych

Saturday was normal DE bench so just add weight.

Monday was a long back day. Up the weight and reps on everything.

The rod in my leg is now under my knee cap, will prob post a pic.  Need that taken out. It's been creepin up as the bone heals...finally.

Inzer has the Bolt shirt for sale but it's custom only....powerlifters will get this, and why it's crazy LOL.


----------



## squatster

$20 at McDonald's 
Think I would puke
Keep going man - very inspiring
I have been such a puss lately


----------



## Magnus82

Yeah, $20 at McD's is a boatload of food.  Must have been enough sodium for a week!


----------



## psych

Bench day
315x10
Shirt did 545 for 2x2 to a 1 board.
Pin press 435x5 455x3 385x3 505x2
120 on press machine with a red mini band for 4x15

I ordered a new bench shirt from Inzer...got the BOLT!!


This is what my leg is like.....the rod is in my fucking knee. Still doin my shit, walkin with my crutches, fuckin my girl, livin life, and going heavy.
I will have it fixed either in April or first of June. That way I can do USPF state AND nationals!!!  Once it's out I'm going for a national bench record..in the open full power. That means I did squat, bench, and deadlift.  I'm going to take a bullshit squat and deadlift...like the guy who has the record now   The bench is 630.


----------



## psych

Magnus82 said:


> Yeah, $20 at McD's is a boatload of food.  Must have been enough sodium for a week!



I'm under 230 believe it or not....staying lean. THANKS TO MAGNUS!


----------



## Magnus82

psych said:


> I'm under 230 believe it or not....staying lean. THANKS TO MAGNUS!


Nice job , it's all you brother!  Damn you weathered you trials well.  Most people would have given up.  Mad respect!


----------



## squatster

That rod is going to blow your knee cap off man but the bone looks nice


----------



## vpiedu

hey brother! did not know you were doing this log but i am here now! this is awesome!

VP


----------



## psych

Shoulder day

Feeder workout pec dec super set with push downs
pec dec 100 4x20 with push downs 100 4x20

Hammer incline rep and add a plate each set, work up to 5 plates a side for 5/5/3

Side fly 15x15, 25x12, 35x10, 45x10, 55 for 5x5

Rope face pull seated 40 4x10-12

Grip work

Went and got a whole chicken for dinner. Trained some young guns on sump pulls. I now feel like whistler from the blade movies running aorund on my crutches yelling at the young lifters LOL.


----------



## psych

Saturday
de bench 275 with grey bands 5x3
incline hammer 6 plates a side 3x5
triceps 5x10-12
tricpes 4x8
biceps 4x10
biceps 3x15
pec flys 3x20

Lowering vloume and starting pump exercise at end to increase recovery.

Had a sponsored lift Rob Vick give me a new APT II multi shirt!!! This thing is thicker and heavier than my rage x.  Waiting on new strangulators to come in and my new shirt for nationals.


----------



## psych

Back
Lat machine 45x15 one arm, 90x15 one arm, 135x10 both arms from here on, 180x10, 225x10, 270x10, 315x10 360x8/8/8 for 20lbs heavier next week. (I always do these but nev er really wrote it out till some one at the gym who is one here asked why I don't put more detail on my posts.....cause I'm fuckin tired bro!

1 arm hammer row machine 135 5x5
T bar 45x10, 90x10, 135x10, 180x10, 225x 5/4/2 Hard to do with my leg
skipped pump exercise which i a cable row.
Biceps 5x10 DB curl

Still waiting on wraps. Eating Chinese food and lots of Pop aka Soda,,,


----------



## psych

Bench shirt 2x2 565 1 board
pinpress 455x5, 475x3 tired
120 press machine 4x15 with a red band
100 lat pulldown 4x15

Will be adding my sheiko training into benching, have alot fo time to calculate this shit out hahahahahahha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## psych

Feeder workout pec dec super set with push downs
pec dec 100 4x20 with push downs 100 4x20

Hammer incline rep and add a plate each set, work up to 5 plates a side for 5/5/4

Side fly 15x15, 25x12, 35x10, 45x10, 55 for 5x5

Rope face pull seated 50 4x10-12

Start adding sheiko tmrw


----------



## BigBob

Fuck. 5 per side. That's beastly dude.


----------



## psych

Friday bench
205x5
245x5
285 2x3
325 2x5

Saturday speed bench
225 with grey band 5x5
Incline press hammer machine 6 plates a side 3x5
tricep push downs 4x8-10
grenade ball 90 4x6
Easy fast. Gym is moving to a down stairs level so they started moving at 10 am.  SOOOOOOO i got in at 8 to start training. I get all my shit set up, and I started playing my music on the system.  I like death metal.....to day was Aborted Fetus.  The local bench only guru shows up with his league of old "church people" they start complaining and then they go and tun my shit off.....like off off and no one gets music cause it's the "devil".  I help out and coach for special olympics but no...I'm just an evil evil white man I guess. LMAO!


----------



## Magnus82

Well you are more human than human



psych said:


> Friday bench
> 205x5
> 245x5
> 285 2x3
> 325 2x5
> 
> Saturday speed bench
> 225 with grey band 5x5
> Incline press hammer machine 6 plates a side 3x5
> tricep push downs 4x8-10
> grenade ball 90 4x6
> Easy fast. Gym is moving to a down stairs level so they started moving at 10 am.  SOOOOOOO i got in at 8 to start training. I get all my shit set up, and I started playing my music on the system.  I like death metal.....to day was Aborted Fetus.  The local bench only guru shows up with his league of old "church people" they start complaining and then they go and tun my shit off.....like off off and no one gets music cause it's the "devil".  I help out and coach for special olympics but no...I'm just an evil evil white man I guess. LMAO!


----------



## psych

bench 
205x5
245x4
285x2x3
325x5x3

Lat machine 45 pound added each set
15,15,10,10,10,10,8, 5/5/5 8 plates!!!!!

135 row machine 1 handed 5x5

tbar 4x10

light pulley row 5x10

biceps 5x10

grip work


----------



## psych

1x6	50%	205
1x5	60%	245
2x4	70%	285
2x3	75%	305
2x2	80%	325
1x2	85%	345
2x2	80%	325
2x3	75%	305
1x4	70%	285
1x5	65%	265
1x6	60%	245
1x7	55%	225
1x8	50%	205

Shirt
405x3 2 board
495x2 2 board
585x3x1 1board
3sets of one to eally get it down there it flew up and felt light. I was worried I would be off balanced with my leg but all that multi shirt bui;t up alot of arm strength. I almost look as good as Magnus or Hawk   I'm just am more vascular 

Pin press
445x5
465x3
495x2 wanted 3
515x0

120 plus band for 4x15

Bench feels good. Tried a tighter shirt today and it TORE ME THE FUCK UP!!!
Start tapering my shit next week.


----------



## psych

Best part of my morning

[ame]https://youtu.be/6TU50Bz3Ey0[/ame]


----------



## Magnus82

You need to stop being so racist psych!


----------



## psych

Feeder workout pec dec super set with push downs
pec dec 100 4x20 with push downs 100 4x20

Hammer incline rep and add a plate each set, work up to 5 plates a side for 5/5/5

Side fly 15x15, 25x12, 35x10, 45x10, 55 for 5x5

Rope face pull seated 50 4x10-12

New shirt came in...it's all fucked up. It's weird cause I've never seen a shirt with this kind of collar before and the sleeves are short as fuck. They said it was the same as my old shirt, it's not.  Now it's all fucked I think. But I'm sure I can make it work.


----------



## BigBob

psych said:


> Feeder workout pec dec super set with push downs
> pec dec 100 4x20 with push downs 100 4x20
> 
> Hammer incline rep and add a plate each set, work up to 5 plates a side for 5/5/5
> 
> Side fly 15x15, 25x12, 35x10, 45x10, 55 for 5x5
> 
> Rope face pull seated 50 4x10-12
> 
> New shirt came in...it's all fucked up. It's weird cause I've never seen a shirt with this kind of collar before and the sleeves are short as fuck. They said it was the same as my old shirt, it's not.  Now it's all fucked I think. But I'm sure I can make it work.


Lol. I think you just got bigger and don't realize


----------



## psych

bench
1x5	205
1x4	245
2x3	285
2x5	325

5x20 side flys with 10#db
5x10 hammer with 20#db

Tied new shirt....fuck that thing. thats gonna take time to break in. I 'm too raw and bruised from katana to try a new shirt that bites.  They told me the sleeve length was like my old shirt. It's not. the stock must be shorter cause i had 5.5 inches taken off and this fucker is mid bicep.


----------



## Magnus82

Your too damn big from all that extra training your upper body is getting.  Maybe you can hand it down to Tiny Meeker


----------



## psych

de bench with chains 2 sets a side with 135 bar weight 5x5
incline machine 6 plates a side 3x5
triceps 5x8
triceps 4x6
biceps 5x15

done, starting to taper my intensity and then volume.


----------



## psych

bench 
205x5
245x4
285x2x2
325x3x2
3653x1   speed!!!!!!!!!!

Lat machine 45 pound added each set
15,15,10,10,10,10,8 starting to taper volume and intensity

135 row machine 1 handed 3x5

tbar 4x10

light pulley row 5x10

biceps 4x15

grip work

go back tonight for 2nd bench session


----------



## psych

2nd bench session
225x3
245x3
285x2x2
325x5x2

less than 10 minutes and these reps were FAST!!!

Feeling the over reaching.....aka over training.  OKAY KIDS...listen.  This is what over training feels like. When your nervous system is so wired 24/7 you can't sleep and your rest heart rate is over 100...that's over training.  Stop sending me PM's about being"sore and tired" and that you think you are over training and need to take "time off".  You're just sore, shut the fuck up and train, eat, fuck something, repeat.....you'll be okay.


----------



## psych

called inzer they told me to keep the shirt, they are sending me a new one stock to be a beta tester on the new design...........


----------



## psych

Still hung over...missed 600 to a 1 board.  Came down and shot up just couldn't lock out, really dehydrated.  EVEN I MAKE ROOKIE MISTAKES!!!!


----------



## psych

shoulders
tappering down for the meet.
Cold/test flu from new stuff. Feel like shit.


----------



## psych

feel great today
205x5
245x4
285x2x3
325x7x3
225x5
240x4
265x5x4

nice and fast......eating kfc and watching the Fog on El Ray network.  GF knew I was hurting o she got me KFC.  NOM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## psych

bench 225x5
265x4
295 plus 80 lbs total of chains for 8x3

light incline press 5x5
triceps 4x15
4x6
biceps 5x15

Lowerinf and tapering now.
Was up last night heart rate going sleep off and on. cns fried. taking benadryl and kava kava now to lounge around an relax


----------



## BigBob

psych said:


> feel great today
> 205x5
> 245x4
> 285x2x3
> 325x7x3
> 225x5
> 240x4
> 265x5x4
> 
> nice and fast......eating kfc and watching the Fog on El Ray network.  GF knew I was hurting o she got me KFC.  NOM NOM NOM NOM


Sometimes you have to indulge.


----------



## psych

Bench
205x5
245x5
285x2x3
325x5x3

Latmachine pull down : 15,12,10,10,10,10,8,8 Start with 1 45 and add another 45 each set
135 hammer row 5x5 single hand

bench
225x5
245x5
285x5x4

curls 3x10

Feeling good and strong taper is going well.


----------



## psych

bench worked up to 545 as my opener and did 5x1.  Just couldn't get to touch, like a cunt hair away. Wanted to go heavier but only had 1 spotter. Will do on Saturday.

pin press
455x5
475x3
495x3

130 plus band for 4x15

Since everyone likes to read and never post shit.....leave me porn links


----------



## AR-15

545? That ain't all that. Just saying. LMFAO!!!!


----------



## psych

AR-15 said:


> 545? That ain't all that. Just saying. LMFAO!!!!



In my single ply bench shirt fyi. I can still hit 455 raw at 228.  I just wanted to make that point it was shirted. All I need is a RAW-TARD getting pissed and venting on the internet how im "cheating" or whatever LOL.  

Hows your bench going AR?


----------



## psych

Feeder workout pec dec super set with push downs
pec dec 100 4x20 with push downs 100 4x20 This feels sooooo good!

Hammer incline rep and add a plate each set, work up to 4 plates a side for 5/5/5 (decreasing intensity as the meet gets closer to save my tricep and shoulder.)

Side fly 15x15, 25x12, 35x10, 45x10, 55 for 5x5

Rope face pull seated 50 4x10-12


----------



## BigBob

Psych. Sorry if I missed it before but how old are you?


----------



## psych

BigBob said:


> Psych. Sorry if I missed it before but how old are you?



late 20's


----------



## AR-15

Psych I hope you realize I was just busting your balls since you kinda laughed at my bench. And since you asked I haven't went up in weight at the end of my pyramid. Still at 405lbs naked but  I can rep it easily twice now. Didnt even really need a spotter last time but had some kid stand there that at least looked like he might be able to help. Both were clean and fairly easy. Time to move up. Body weight still holding in the low two's. Kinda waiting for something to arrive so this is still all off gear. Just eating like a complete pig and form is really coming back. Getting kinda impatient but it is what it is. BTW you are a beast brother....AR....


----------



## psych

I wasn't laughing at your bench. I swear I meant no offence or malice. I was just giving advice for a cash contest. They tend to draw guys that on average everyone is doing 500.  But also your cuffs, from the way you described them, seem fucked up. Just don't want anyone getting hurt.


----------



## AR-15

I know you meant nothing by it bro!!!! Honestly I just saw that as a way to poke you a bit. Sorry I enjoy busting balls. I've been married with children for the past 25 yrz or so. This is my only way to talk shit to other male's that isnt buisness or work related. Pathetic I know....AR....


----------



## psych

AR-15 said:


> I know you meant nothing by it bro!!!! Honestly I just saw that as a way to poke you a bit. Sorry I enjoy busting balls. I've been married with children for the past 25 yrz or so. This is my only way to talk shit to other male's that isnt buisness or work related. Pathetic I know....AR....



All down for the ball busting


----------



## psych

couldn't touch today!!!!!!!!
FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKK
took 545 for 5x1
did 585 1x1
did 545 1x1 close grip!!!
did 545 1x1 in an old shirt that drifted to my belly.

Called it a day and went to get food at diner. 

[ame]https://youtu.be/ptns2oEaGaI[/ame]


----------



## Magnus82

Damn impressive!  Is it awkward with an unbalanced leg drive?


----------



## psych

Magnus82 said:


> Damn impressive!  Is it awkward with an unbalanced leg drive?



Nope


----------



## squatster

Did they take that rod out?
Can't get over that pic


----------



## psych

squatster said:


> Did they take that rod out?
> Can't get over that pic



Nope still in there


----------



## psych

back
-Latmachine pull down : 15,12,10,10,10,10,8,8 Start with 1 45 and add another 45 each set
-135 hammer row 5x5 single hand
-cable row 4x15
lots of biceps.

bench later tonight....I'm tore the fuck up from the shirt.  I have no skin under my arms and just have long blood blisters from that fucker cutting me.


----------



## squatster

Nice lift- 
That shirt would have pissed me off
 didn't look like you used your legs much - think I can see a little but not much.
I keep watching the spotters - great to have close spotters - It drives me nuts with there hands near the bar thow
Been a long ass time and don't know if I will be able to ever again


----------



## psych

bench raw
365 5x2 speed!!!
feeder 4x20 pec dec superset 4x25 push down

[ame]https://youtu.be/c21mhN7fDaI[/ame]


----------



## psych

Ok............
Still  can't touch. got the shirt wet, went a bit wider, everything. Did touch but collapsed from the shirt. IT WAS FUCKIN TIGHTER TODAY!!! I weighed my self and I'm 234. So I gained weight....fuckin supplements.  So I'm still tore the fuck up. My coach and I both decided that since I'm not touching and I've sued the shirt for like 4 weeks that I'm going to skip on state next weekend. ;(

So fuck my taper! I'm back to high ass kickin mode.  I'm switching my supplements up in a few weeks. That will allow me to drop some weight but mostly bloat.   Going back to the gym later to train heavy.


----------



## psych

Feeder workout pec dec super set with push downs
pec dec 100 5x20 with push downs 100 5x20 added an extra set.

Hammer incline rep and add a plate each set, work up to 5 plates a side for 5/5/5 did try 6 plates for 3.....fuckin heavy

Side fly 15x15, 25x12, 35x10, 45x10, 55 for 5x5

Rope face pull seated 70 4x10-12

New training program and supplements start tmrw.  Kickin Good Friday off right.  Hope everyone has a great Easter!


----------



## psych

its fuckin on!


----------



## psych

bench on friday morning.

225x1x8
265x1x5
285x1x3
315x3x3
345x4x2


----------



## psych

I got mistaken for the gym owner on his instagram when I was benching LOL!

Speed bench 225 plus grey band 5x5
incline machine 6 45's and a 25 on each side 4x3
tricep work 4x10
ball extensions 4x6-8
biceps...alot

lat machine 100 4x25


----------



## psych

Latmachine pull down : 15,12,10,10,10,10,8,8 plates 3x5 Start with 1x45 and add another 45 each set

135 hammer row 5x5 single hand

cable pulley wide row 5x15 hold contraction 

bench
225x5
245x5
285x2x3
315x5x2

curls 4x15


----------



## chicken_hawk

Keep it up homo!

Hawk


----------



## Magnus82

So this isn't how you do dips?!?!  Damn you psych


----------



## psych

Lol


----------



## psych

Bench using new bolt shirt. It fits better than katana. Did 495 3x3 to a 2board.

Pin press 405x5
Nothing moved it was crazy. Felt so heavy.

band 120 3x15


----------



## psych

it's fuckin on

[ame]https://youtu.be/VeEPSjOBzRA[/ame]


----------



## psych

Feeder workout pec dec super set with push downs
pec dec 100 5x20 with push downs 100 5x20 added an extra set.

Hammer incline rep and add a plate each set, work up to 5 plates a side for 5/5/5 did try 6 plates for 3.....fuckin heavy same as last week but better

Side fly 15x15, 25x12, 35x10, 45x10, 55 for 5x8 going up

Rope face pull seated 70 4x10-12


----------



## psych

No training had meet day. Even though I had to pull out I still had 2 guys Ive trained do it. 

One guy we wen tot highschool together.  First meet hit a bunch of prs and took 2nd to a monster...not bad.

Other guy took first, hit huge prs, and finished a meet for once.  

They both worked hard and got what they put in.  Slowly rebuilding a team with weight classes stacked from 161-242.  Also got to talk about special olympic help.  Lookin forward to that.  Gym on monday!


----------



## psych

Latmachine pull down : 15,12,10,10,10,10,8,8 plates 3x5 Start with 1x45 and add another 45 each set

135 hammer row 5x5 single hand

cable pulley wide row 5x15 hold contraction 

bench
225x5
245x5
285x2x3
315x5x2

curls 4x15

SAME FUCKIN WORKOUT!!!! Felt good.  Bumping the weight up next week.  Also watched all of season 2 of DareDevil. So good....


----------



## psych

Feelin good today!!

Bench warmed up to 315 for reps.
shirt
455x3 3 board
495x3 2board
545 3x2 2 board

Pin press on a bench now instead of the floor and a bit higher to really get lock out. Held each rep at the top to get use to the weight.
495x5
495x3
545x2
605x1

120 chest machine with red band choked for 4x12

Abs...I did hanging leg raises.........burn wtf LMAO

New bolt feels great. So easy to find the groove in.  Arms are big and stretch over the tendon in forearm and bicep but chest plate nice and tight!!


----------



## squatster

What was the best bench at the meet?


----------



## psych

a 4-something by a masters 3 so hes in his 60's


----------



## custom creation

Not bad at all!


----------



## squatster

In his 60's
WOW


----------



## psych

Pec deck super set with push downs 4x25 each...this is gettign intense with my supplement change up.

Shoulder press machine worked up to 6 plates a side for 3x3
Seated DB side raises 15x15, 25x10, 35x10, 45x8, 60 3x5
Seated face pulls 4x15-10
front raises super set with curls
Grip work using my 100, 150, 200 pound captains of crush grippers.  Used to 200 for 3x15 second holds.  Just trying to make those 200 pound grippers touch is harder than alot of people think LOL!!!

[ame]https://youtu.be/H_yWxB9VW0c[/ame]


----------



## psych

Beast in the black!


----------



## psych

Speed bench 225 plus grey band 5x5 Then 315 with 80+ chains for 3x2
incline machine 6 45's and a 25 on each side 5x3
tricep work 4x10
ball extensions 4x6-8
biceps...alot


----------



## AR-15

That's almost the identical weight my twelve year old daughter is using for gymnastics. Lol ....AR....


----------



## psych

latmachine pull down : 15,12,10,10,10,10,8,8 plates 3x5 Start with 1x45 and add another 45 each set

140 hammer row 5x5 single hand add 5 pounds each week now

140 hammer row wide 4x12 both hands...pump!



bench
225x5
245x5
285x2x3
335x6x3

curls 4x15
hammer curl pulley thing 5x15
abs

Feeling good!


----------



## psych

Microaggressions & The Rise of HYPERSENSITIVE Victimhood Culture - YouTube


----------



## grizz

Nice work in here.


----------



## psych

bench
225x3
275x3
315x2x3
345x2x3
365x5x1

Shirt
455x3 3board
525x2 2board
585x2x2 2board

Pin press
455x5
500x3
545x2
600x1

bench
225x3
275x3
315x3x2
340x5x3

Long day, hungry and tired. Hopefully a special guest shows up tomorrow!


----------



## psych

Feeder workout pec dec super set with push downs
pec dec 120 4x25 with push downs 70 4x25 dropped a set and added reps.

Hammer incline rep and add a plate each set, work up to 6 plates for 5 sets of 3

Side fly 15x15, 25x12, 35x10, 45x10, 65 5x5 seated with alot of swinging LOL

Rope face pull seated 70 4x10-12

Light biceps 4x15


----------



## psych

Lat down machine 15,15,10,10,10,10,10,3x5 added a 45 each time
Bench
1x3	225
1x3	275
2x3	325
4x2	365

150 hammer row single arm 3x5

Bench
1x3	225
1x3	265
1x3	305
6x3	345

Light cable row 4x15
Biceps

FUCK YOU SHEIKO!


----------



## ngay21online

////


----------



## AR-15

Wtf????....AR....


----------



## psych

It's Vietnamese......


----------



## Magnus82

Next they're going to try selling you these


----------



## psych

bench
barx20
135x10
225x8
315x5
405x3
shirt
495x3 3 board
585x2 2 board
605x1 1 board
635x1 1 board

545x5 pin press
635x3 

rep shit
tired.....


----------



## psych

[ame]https://youtu.be/aeOkybuCXX0[/ame]

Feeder workout pec dec super set with push downs
pec dec 120 4x25 with push downs with rope50 4x25 

Hammer incline rep and add a plate each set, work up to 6 plates for 5 sets of 3

Side fly 15x15, 25x12, 35x10, 45x10, 65 5x5 seated with alot of swinging LOL

Rope face pull seated 50, 70, 90, 110 4x10-12

It's getting easier.  Tired from bench shirt yesterday.


----------



## psych

Military hammer strength 90 4x20

Bench	
1x3	225
1x3	275
2x3	315
2x2	335
3x2	365
2x2	335

Feed that need for speed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## psych

de bench 315 orange band added
4x2

incline, 6x45s and a 25 a side 3x5

triceps
arms
lats 4x15

toxic avenger marathon......fuck yeah


----------



## psych

latmachine pull down : 15,12,10,10,10,10,8,8 plates 3x5 Start with 1x45 and add another 45 each set

160 hammer row 3x2 single hand.  I know I was going to go up by 5 pounds, and I should have, but the five pound plates were sooo far away. I said fuck it and threw the 25s on.

cable row 60,80,100,120 4x15



bench
225x3
275x3
315x2x3
315 plus orange band 4x2

curls 4x15
hammer curl pulley thing 5x15

Feelin strong and good. Ate alot of sushi over the weekend with steaks. 

I would like to point out to the younger lifters a few things.  Ok fuckers...you don't need to foam roll and mobility work if you're not even strong.  Half the people who stress that dumb shit sell it to. It's like the bros that push herbs for liver detoxing.  You just need to learn that there will be days you will be sore, tired, achey, and stiff. FUCKIN DEAL WITH IT!!!


----------



## psych

bench
barx20
135x10
225x8
315x3
405x1
shirt
495x3 3 board
585x2 2 board
635x1 1 board
655x2x1 1 board

545x5 pin press
585x1

tired......wtf.


----------



## aon1

Don't know why I look at your log .... I think I'm making progress then look in here and realize I'm just pissing in the wind.....not sure if its inspiring or depressing.   Lol


----------



## psych

aon1 said:


> Don't know why I look at your log .... I think I'm making progress then look in here and realize I'm just pissing in the wind.....not sure if its inspiring or depressing.   Lol



Dude I'm just happy when people post on my log.  I get uneasy seeing all these people "viewing" but no one says anything.  DOESN'T EVEN HAVE TO BE POSITIVE!!! I had a couple fucks who post Vietnamese porta-potties on here!


----------



## squatster

Did you get that rod out yet?
If you want -I'l take it out for you- the fucker must be out of the skin by now.


----------



## psych

squatster said:


> Did you get that rod out yet?
> If you want -I'l take it out for you- the fucker must be out of the skin by now.



It's still there!  Prob getting it out after nationals so june or july! :headbang:

The leg is alot more solid now. So I can stand just on that leg.  So I can do more stuff now, even have leg drive when I bench!  Feels good.  Talk to orthotic place and am having a special boot/brace made that fits my olympic shoes so I can squat in them  will post pics when it's done. Carbon fiber.......

Did shoulders today....nothing fancy


----------



## phamthuthuy

///


----------



## psych

aGAIN?!?!?!?! Thanks Magnus


----------



## Magnus82

psych said:


> aGAIN?!?!?!?! Thanks Magnus


Lol,  just buy one so they stay of your thread!  Everyone needs an Asian outhouse.  You could turn it into your very own glory hole


----------



## psych

I'll buy one if an Asian girl comes with it...


----------



## Magnus82

psych said:


> I'll buy one if an Asian girl comes with it...



That's an additional $9.95


----------



## psych

lol
[ame]https://youtu.be/i4QYvXpaXlY[/ame]


----------



## psych

Did my back workout and did 405 on bench for some reps.  tired, sore, ehhhh


----------



## psych

touched my opener!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
565


----------



## psych

To all people who know who the fuck tard Jason Genova is.  I swear he wasn't hit HARD enough by Rich Piana!  That kid is a fuckin troll, a piece of shit, scammer, poser, and a loser.  People need to stop acting like Rich beat his ass when he just slap boxed him a bit.  They act like Jason is this perfect simple minded angel.  He has a drivers licence, job, lives alone....he's ok. He is SLOW...but not an imbecile.


----------



## Arngate

Oh yeah, i agree, your arms are huge and nice, but you need to work on your press!


----------



## psych

Feeder workout pec dec super set with push downs
pec dec 120 4x25 with push downs 70 4x25 dropped a set and added reps.

Hammer incline rep and add a plate each set, work up to 7 plates! 3x3

Side fly 15x15, 25x12, 35x10, 45x10, 65 3x5

Rope face pull seated 70 4x10-12

Done!!
Last time I'm doin this workout till the meet. The taper is in full effect.  I weighed my self at 230. Not cutting to 220.  I just want to have a fun meet.  Also the supplements I added are KILLING my appetite.  NO BUENO!!!


----------



## psych

300: Making America Great Again [Donald Trump Parody] - YouTube


----------



## psych

back workout just for pump

bench
225x3
275x3
305x2x3
345x4x2

ice cream and burgers....tapers going great


----------



## psych

https://www.change.org/p/universities-suspend-social-justice-in-universities


----------



## psych

bench shirt 
worked up to a 2 board 625 EASY single.  Then I was done.  I'm sooooo set on this meet.  Fuck everyone, just show me were the fuckin platform is, and get the fuck out of my way. I'm not cutting weight. I'm like 230 just staying there. I'll go 242 not a big deal.  Just want a good meet after the accident.  If meet goes well and after my next surgery I'm eye-balling worlds in England in November.


----------



## psych

[ame]https://youtu.be/J0IUoWdHGJk[/ame]

I dont give a fuck who you vote for. It's your right.  Just watch these people.


----------



## psych

lat work
bench
225x5
275x3
315x2x2

Done.....taper feels good. Supplements are making me SUPER lethargic but stupid strong. 315 felt like 135.  Trying so hard not to train hard during my taper.


----------



## psych

At nationals. Meet is small, hotel sucks, they lost my care package.


----------



## aon1

Good luck with the meet ,hopefully it's all up from here on


----------



## squatster

How did it go?
What were your numbers?
How you feeling?
I used to be spent for a few days


----------



## psych

Ok,
So the meet was in Arizona. That place is a shit hole! It was on a reservation.  
1. food sucked

2. room at hotel was just fucked up, shower didn't work, handi cap balconey had a BEAUTIFUL view of the dumpsters!!!

3. meet was in a casino that had smoking, so i was around smoke the whole time.

4. nothing was close

5. they lost my care package with all my meet prep stuff

Ok so the meet. I took 1st.  I had a small warm up room with 1 platform.  All the raw little guys had hissy fits that the bigger guys were warming up and going heavier than 225. It was nuts. Alot of fights broke out, more yelling than anything.  This kid had his dad in th back making sure hi lil 181 pound son got top treatment....retarded!!!  This premadona was just in the fuckin way.  All the warm ups got rushed.  

I went bar, 135,225,315,405,495 RAW!!
Then shirt, 495, and opener at 567.5
We had to wet my shirt with ICE water and it was cold in the event room...it's a casino in the desert so it had the ac blasting.  I took my opener and tweeked/tore my left pec.  It hasn't bleed yet but it feels like a strain.  
Opener got 3 reds cause I twisted my shit.
I freaked and took it on my 2nd attempt and nailed it!!!
Took 600 on my 3rd. We pulled my shirt down to give me more protection on my pec and just couldn't touch. So I had them take it.  Finished with my opener.  Beat the other 2 guys in my class with just my opener.
The next biggest gear bench was 10# heavier than me by a 308 pounder...not bad.

Now next worlds and really breaking in my shirt.  Not bad hitting 567 in a new shirt, pulled pec, and a broken leg


----------



## squatster

That is incredible - 1st place with a shit cold Ass shirt that's not even broken in and bad leg
You did great man
You are a huge inspiration man


----------



## d2r2ddd

congrats psych !!:food-smiley-004::food-smiley-004::food-smiley-004:


----------



## MattG

Congrats on the win Psych, you are a goddamn beast!


----------



## squatster

Still don't know how you pulled that bench off with your muscles ice cold and that dam shit Ass shirt
How long will it take to break it in?
They made the shirt for you body or general shape?


----------



## AR-15

Wow brother!!!! You are a fucking MACHINE PERIOD!!!!TRUE INSPIRATION to us wanna be's. Congrats and hope the pec's not too bad....AR....


----------



## psych

squatster said:


> Still don't know how you pulled that bench off with your muscles ice cold and that dam shit Ass shirt
> How long will it take to break it in?
> They made the shirt for you body or general shape?



I was in it wednesday. Gonna be in it almost every week to break it in.  Pec got worked on jsut has a HUUUGE knot in it!!!

Don't know if I keep doin my log on this thread or start another one.

Thanks to you guys for posting!


----------



## squatster

I hope you keep a log going- I look forward to the next day to find what is going on


----------



## psych

OK I started back last wednesday.  Haven't updated cause fuck it....

So today chest
 flat bench 315 2x10

shirt 480 3 board 3x5 close grip

Incline machine 2x8

pec deck 4x20 100

Hammer lat pull down 4x15 135

Pump!!!! And that 315 went fast. Each week I'll add a few punds while I'm in a hypertrophy block. Shirt work os t really stretch it and develop CNS.


----------



## *Bio*

Heart of a lion!  You should be a proud beast!!

Looking forward to following your log on this psych...a true inspiration!


----------



## psych

Arm day

arm curls 3x15 superset with push downs 3x20

ez bar curl 3x10 superset with cannonball chain extensions 3x15,12,10

hammer curl 3x15,12,10 superset with rope push downs 3x10

pec deck 4x25

PUMP PUMP PUMP!!!


----------



## SRHealthTech

That is really appalling inspiration training cycle , But How you keep and always stick on it make every day same .  Just make Gym as your home ? lol


----------



## psych

SRHealthTech said:


> That is really appalling inspiration training cycle , But How you keep and always stick on it make every day same .  Just make Gym as your home ? lol



Well since everyone I know competes, and it's a hardcore gym, yeah...everyday.  Everyone I know is insane, national record holders, intense as fuck.


----------



## psych

satuday
315 plus orange band 5x3
close grip 225 5x10
incline 85% of wednesday at 5x10
close grip pull down 85% of monday 5x12-15
side flys 5x10-15
biceps 5x10 light
baseball cable push downs 30# rapid set 15,12,10,8,6 (this was for magnus  )


----------



## squatster

Sure wish I was in your neck of the woods man


----------



## phamthanh96

//////


----------



## squatster

Man you get a lot of Porta party's man- I only got 1 offer so far


----------



## psych

Back
Pull down hammer 15,15,12,12,10,10,8,5/5/5
each set added 45 plate.

row machine 12,10,10,10/10/10 started with 45 added 45 each set

wide grip row 4x12-10 90lb

rope low pulley 40 4x12-15


----------



## psych

Ok I fucked up today....

I thought I was going for surgery tmrw but I'm not. Hospital is being a dick. Any way I did my arm day instead of my chest day. Got half way through and was like fuck!!!!! So stopped and came home.  Crazy day....

Does any body know any health insurance places that don't make you wait for open enrollment?  I have insurance but want to change. I can afford private, but some places told me I have to wait till open enrollment which is INSANE cause I have the money.


----------



## psych

flat bench 325 2x8

shirt 495 3 board 3x5 close grip

Incline machine 8/7/5 225 per side

pec deck 4x20 112

Hammer lat pull down 4x15 145 switched between wide and close grip

Washing the shirt today....started to smell like fritos. The secret to washing gear is to do hot wash and a cold rinse. never use detergent other than Dreft.  Or don't use any at all. Then hang dry it. Never put it in the dryer. Will shrink or melt.


----------



## online966

////


----------



## nhunghuousibiri

///


----------



## psych

nhunghuousibiri said:


> Ngừng đăng đi tiêu câm của bạn vào đăng nhập của tôi bạn đồng tính!


----------



## psych

Had shoulders today.
I was taxed bad in my cns after yesterday. When you go so heavy you get insomnia.  Slept alot and relaxed to day.

But said fuckit and did shoulders. Just dropped the over head press, my AC joint is hurting.

pec deck(50) and push down with gernade (10) super set 4x20

side flys 40s 3x10

25 pound bar front raise 5x12-15

pull aparts 5x10-12

done. sore and my shoulder is messed u at ac joint.


----------



## c7469616

////////


----------



## ngocha2991

///////////////


----------



## psych

This summoned up alot of things

https://youtu.be/9Bnl8p-ODWY


----------



## aon1

Hey psych you being a power lifter I figured you would have plenty experience with halo, bringing it in at the beginning of a cycle do you find the quick strength gains jump start muscle gains in a significant way?    I'm just researching and bouncing ideas for my next cycle


----------



## psych

Back
Hammer lat 15,15,12,12,12,10,10,5/5/5
Row machine 15,12,10,10,10,10 4 plates on 4th set
close grip row 10,10,10,10,10
stiff arm pull down 15,15,15,15

Saw tmnt2 AWESOME!


----------



## psych

fuck it, i'm done posting shit. the log is dead now.


----------



## MattG

psych said:


> fuck it, i'm done posting shit. the log is dead now.



Now you know how I feel posting in the bricks training thread 

Ppl still following bro just not saying anything. I don't say much bc well, I'm not a powerlifter. But I do check this out almost every time you post...


----------



## psych

MattG said:


> Now you know how I feel posting in the bricks training thread
> 
> Ppl still following bro just not saying anything. I don't say much bc well, I'm not a powerlifter. But I do check this out almost every time you post...



It's not that it's the Vietnamese fucks posting shit in my thread.  I don't want to give those fucks a spot to advertise.  Bricks......


----------



## K1

psych said:


> fuck it, i'm done posting shit. the log is dead now.





MattG said:


> Now you know how I feel posting in the bricks training thread
> 
> Ppl still following bro just not saying anything. I don't say much bc well, I'm not a powerlifter. But I do check this out almost every time you post...





psych said:


> It's not that it's the Vietnamese fucks posting shit in my thread.  I don't want to give those fucks a spot to advertise.  Bricks......



Don't be sissy's guys, come on now:naughty1:

Anasci has the tech guys on it and they should have this issue taken care of...Big A's guys know their shit!


----------



## squatster

psych said:


> fuck it, i'm done posting shit. the log is dead now.



Please don't  stop Man
I need your log going - it inspires me to keep going
You need this log to man


----------



## squatster

3500 hits on this log


----------



## psych

squatster said:


> Please don't  stop Man
> I need your log going - it inspires me to keep going
> You need this log to man



Aight for you bro.

arms bicep
hammer curl machine 4x10 70lbs a side
fat grip ez curl 6x6 65 lbs
db curls 4x10 15-30 lbs 

tricep
single arm push downs 4x15 50 lbs
weight dip machine 4x8 170??
grenade all push down 4x10 50-60 lbs

I'm eating like crazy! But because of the heavy training and the house sooooo hot I tend to miss sleep.  I'm getting panic attacks at night again and that happens when I have alot of training.  Going to dr for help.


----------



## Magnus82

psych said:


> Aight for you bro.
> 
> arms bicep
> hammer curl machine 4x10 70lbs a side
> fat grip ez curl 6x6 65 lbs
> db curls 4x10 15-30 lbs
> 
> tricep
> single arm push downs 4x15 50 lbs
> weight dip machine 4x8 170??
> grenade all push down 4x10 50-60 lbs
> 
> I'm eating like crazy! But because of the heavy training and the house sooooo hot I tend to miss sleep.  I'm getting panic attacks at night again and that happens when I have alot of training.  Going to dr for help.




Curious to see what he gives you.  I went in for sleep issues and gave me a benzobenzo,  klonopin I believe.  Never did fill it.  Ended up trying the DSIP peptide which worked very well.  I also cut out all stims.  Amazing how much better you feel and recover when well rested.


----------



## Magnus82

Also if you really hot and can tolerate a little white noise, sleep with a fan pointed right on the back of your neck. Does wonders for me,  especially while on tren


----------



## psych

I want klonopin. Its easier than xanax. As a psych person I know all about nzos LOL  I dont need it every night, just when I'm so stressed out and ove trained my heart is pounding. Happens like once every 3 weeks or a month.  I sleep with 2 fans on.  My room is above a garage and the house sucks at keeping it cool.  AC lasting in the house my room stays around 76-78 ;(


----------



## psych

Hammer military press 4 plates for 10/8/2

Side fly 15x15, 25x10, 40 4x10

front pulley raise with grenade ball 30 4x10 

Rope face pull seated 50, 4x10-12

Need sleep


----------



## aon1

Spammers just ain't leaving your thread alone, they just must be into power lifting


----------



## psych

bench 275 5x10
close grip bench 225 5x10
Incline bench machine 90 a side 5x10
side flys 20db 5x12-15
curl machine 45 5x10
tricep push 3x30
cannon ball push down 30lbs giant set 15,12,10,8,6

Hope I sleep tonight


----------



## squatster

What time do you lift at?


----------



## psych

squatster said:


> What time do you lift at?



Mostly 9am or 12 noon.  Alot of times it's at 5 or 6 pm, that fucks me up.


----------



## psych

got a solid 7 hours last night!!!! But the meds are making me snor.....says my gf.


----------



## psych

Back
Hammer lat 15,15,12,12,12,10,10,5/5/5
Row machine 15,12,10,10,10,10 4 plates on 4th set went up 10 pounds
close grip row 15,12,10,10,10
stiff arm pull down 15,15,15,15

Got alot of sleep and snored less.


----------



## psych

Took tuesday off.
Slept solid 9 yesterday and feeling back on track!!!!

Did arms today.  Didn't really change anything since i didn't eat alot yesterday.
bicep hammer machine 4x15 70
ez bar with fat grips 6x6 90
db curls 4x10

tricep push down light 4x15
dip machine 4x8 170 30 second breaks
cannon ball push downs 4x10 60

Great pump!

Trying chaos and pains hypnos before bed tonight.  I really dont like having to take meds before bed. I like keeping that stuff for as needed.


----------



## psych

Thursday shoulders


Hammer military press 4 plates for 10/10/10 for 20# next week

Side fly 15x15, 25x10, 40 4x10 45's next week

front pulley raise with grenade ball 30 4x10-12

Rope face pull seated 30 4x15 felt sooo good

reverse pec deck 185 3x12

Sleep is getting better. Getting more use to being in bed early. Just hard trying to use the right meds and supplements in accord.


----------



## vietshop24h

I have a small penis


----------



## psych

Are you fuckin serious!!!!!!


----------



## psych

vietshop24h said:


> I have a small penis



HAHA get them Magnus!!!


----------



## AnaSCI

psych said:


> Are you fuckin serious!!!!!!



You should start to see it lessening now and eventually be back to normal. New upgrades have been installed so now it is just clearing out any of the old ones that made it through during that heavy week and a few stragglers that are still joining.


----------



## squatster

psych said:


> Are you fuckin serious!!!!!!


LMAO
That is classic man


----------



## squatster

Your not going to get your rod out are you


----------



## psych

squatster said:


> Your not going to get your rod out are you



July 5th


----------



## squatster

Is it is simple operation?
Seems like it would slide right out how you have it positioned. I was just wondering about all the new muscle around it- if that would make it tougher for them


----------



## psych

squatster said:


> Is it is simple operation?
> Seems like it would slide right out how you have it positioned. I was just wondering about all the new muscle around it- if that would make it tougher for them



they cut at then knee and go right down the middle top of the bone like a tube. Slide old on out and new one in.  Out patient surgery. So i'll have my knee back annnddd I got 10 hours of sleep last night


----------



## squatster

Nice
Nice
Nice
Had me scared it would goof all your work
That sleep is incredible


----------



## psych

bench 275 5x10
close grip bench 225 5x10
Incline bench machine 135 a side plus green bands
side flys 20db 5x15
single arm curl machine 45 5x10
cannon ball push down 30lbs giant set 15,12,10,8,6


----------



## psych

Back
Hammer lat 15,15,12,12,12,10,8,8/7/5
Row machine 15,12,10,10,10,6 4 plates on 4th set went up 20 pounds
close grip row 15,12,10,10,10 130#
stiff arm pull down 15,15,15,15

Wish gym had AC.....fuckin hot in there


----------



## psych

https://youtu.be/M-52g--ypjA

Read my signature


----------



## MattG

psych said:


> https://youtu.be/M-52g--ypjA
> 
> Read my signature



Wow, that's just plain fucking ignorant...skinny ass kids that have no business spotting, and others who clearly aren't strong enough to be spotting. Absolutely ridiculous!


----------



## psych

flat bench 325 7/5/5

shirt 515 2 board 3x2

Incline machine 5x5 180 per side with orange bands

pec deck 4x20 112

Hammer lat pull down 4x15 160  switched between wide and close grip

Did arms today....big deal


----------



## psych

Shoulders
Skipped pressing over head cause shoulder hurts
seated side flys 40's 4x10
ball front raise 30 4x10-12
rope seated face pull 30 4x15
reverse pec dec 125 4x15

Hope everyone has a safe 4th


----------



## squatster

psych said:


> Back
> Lat machine 45x15 one arm, 90x15 one arm, 135x10 both arms from here on, 180x10, 225x10, 270x10, 315x10 360x8/8/8 for 20lbs heavier next week. (I always do these but nev er really wrote it out till some one at the gym who is one here asked why I don't put more detail on my posts.....cause I'm fuckin tired bro!
> 
> 1 arm hammer row machine 135 5x5
> T bar 45x10, 90x10, 135x10, 180x10, 225x 5/4/2 Hard to do with my leg
> skipped pump exercise which i a cable row.
> Biceps 5x10 DB curl
> 
> Still waiting on wraps. Eating Chinese food and lots of Pop aka Soda,,,


My favorite - Chinese food and pop


----------



## Magnus82

Bump


----------



## psych

saturday was ok.

having surgery tomorrow so a little nerves. Got a bullshit parking ticket...thanks Chicago. It said i parked in a residential ara with out the residendntial pass....i have one on my window...took a pic. Stupid city workers...

Have a great 4th


----------



## squatster

Good luck man
Tell them you have the Anasci family watching so they better do there best work
Let us know how you made out when you are feeling up to it 
What time do you have to stop eating today?


----------



## aon1

Good luck with that surgery.....you'll push through it like a champ no need to be nervous


----------



## psych

squatster said:


> Good luck man
> Tell them you have the Anasci family watching so they better do there best work
> Let us know how you made out when you are feeling up to it
> What time do you have to stop eating today?



Midnight  ribs ribs ribs!!!!


----------



## psych

still at hospital


----------



## squatster

Why you still there man
You ok?
Bet they didn't plan for all that muscle you wrapped around that rod


----------



## Magnus82

Keep us posted brother


----------



## squatster

We're is he
Were are you man
How you doing
Sorry to be impatient- I was the one that said post when you are up to it
I did wait 24 hours in between my nagging


----------



## psych

Just got home.  Hungry and tired. Surgery went great! A little pain and stiffness. Kept because I react bad to anesthesia.  Oxygen was low.   Doctors told me to get a sleep study done on my insomnia.  I'm out of the gym for 2 weeks. So I won't be posting that much.


----------



## MattG

Glad to hear surgery went good brother. Sucks you have to take time off, but at least it's not for too long. Take that time to eat, rest, and heal...come back ready to kill it :headbang:


----------



## The Grim Repper

Rest and heal up brother!


----------



## squatster

Do you think you can stay out that long?


----------



## psych

squatster said:


> Do you think you can stay out that long?



No....fuck it. Doin gym tomorrow

Need a sleeps study and possible cpap. I'm fine with that future now. Looking forward to it.

Ticket got thrown out when I called and the city realized they fucked up. So I owe nothing.

Hard getting use to my knee being more mobile.  Need crutches till left leg can straighten.

During surfery they bent my leg 120 degrees easy. Dr said I should make a fast recovery.

Spent wednesday getting Diluadid every hour  I remember nothing of that day. Love my doctor.


----------



## psych

bench 275 5x5 speed
close grip bench 225 5x10
Incline bench machine 135 a side with green band double over 5x5
side flys 25db 5x15
curl machine 45 5x10
cannon ball push down 40lbs giant set 15,12,10,0,0

Now that I can bend my knee benching is stupid crazy easy.  Need crutches to walk for stability but I can put alot of force on it.  Its been over a year and everything is working great.  I have 3 staple sites, knee and two on the side of my shin, one on bottom and top for where the screws are.  

I really need that fuckin cpap. I keep waking up.


----------



## squatster

I knew you would never wait 
Thank god you can bend the knee now
Just don't blow it open


----------



## psych

squatster said:


> i knew you would never wait
> thank god you can bend the knee now
> *just don't blow it open*



lol


----------



## psych

Back
Hammer lat 15,15,12,12,12,10,8,5/5/5
Row machine 15,12,10,10,10,10/10/10  with 200 under grip
close grip row 15,12,10,10,10 130#
stiff arm pull down 15,15,15,15,12

Leg feels AMAZING!!! I can bend that fucker and good position now. Can't wait to bench with it.  It's still stiff and I have staples down my knee and two spots on my side where the screws went.


----------



## psych

flat bench 335 5/5/5

No shirt!!!!! No one to hold boards and no one i trust to spot me


Incline machine 3x5 225 per side with orange bands looped 4x

Supine press machine 130 15/15/12/8

Hammer lat pull down 4x15 180 switched between wide and close grip


----------



## psych

Did my arm day, ordered chinese food with gym owner, yelled alot, training partner vented about his crazy gf, taking meds.....passing the fuck out


----------



## psych

Shoulders
Over head press machine 225  a side 3x5 easy
seated side flys 45's 4x10*
ball front raise 30 4x10-12
rope seated face pull 30 4x15


----------



## Magnus82

If my girlfriend did that she'd wake up with a sore ass.  Problem solved 



psych said:


> Did my arm day, ordered chinese food with gym owner, yelled alot, training partner vented about his crazy gf, taking meds.....passing the fuck out


----------



## psych

did my light bench day, alot of pain, need cpap


----------



## aon1

psych said:


> did my light bench day, alot of pain, need cpap



Lot of pain....shit you need to lift more not cpap.....lol just kidding hope the cpap helps


----------



## psych

Did a few sets of back
Lat pull down machine 300 3x8
Ate some skittles and took a young lifters belt and put it by the snake tank.  The gym owner has a python about 3.5 feet.  Keeps the tank by the front of the gym.  Kid lifter is scared of it so i put his new (piece of shit by the way) lifting belt next to it.  Fuck you it was funny.

Got no sleep last night.  Slept 12 to 3am. Been up came home from g/f place slept 12 to 4pm.  Felt better. Didnt eat alot today, did last night lol. Did 3 sets at gym, came home to eat dinner and take meds.  Wanna get some sleep sleep for ench day tomorrow. Stopped taking mk677 for the past few days. Hoping that losing some of the bloat would help with my apnea.  Pissing alot.  

Ortho tmrw! staples getting out and new xray....prob will post that.


----------



## psych

staples out and cleared to squat and dead again. Just need to work on knee flexibility!!!!!!


----------



## Magnus82

I know it was awful what happened to you,  but it's just aw inspiring watching you claw your way back to your old self.  Your an inspiration to us all and we're thankful to have you here and logging your progress.  Keep grinding away brother!


----------



## psych

Magnus82 said:


> I know it was awful what happened to you,  but it's just aw inspiring watching you claw your way back to your old self.  Your an inspiration to us all and we're thankful to have you here and logging your progress.  Keep grinding away brother!



Magnus you helped me alot so did turbosa RIP  , all the vip's did too!

Got my squat shoes and going to orthotic place tmrw to have them modified and a new brace just for lifting, and a shin guard for deadlifting. 

Bench
405x1 raw easy as fuck!
545 3x2 board smoke show. in a bolt shirt.
incline machine 5x45s a side orange band wrapped 4 times 3x5
seated bench press 4x15/15/15/12 at 130

I really need that sleep study lol.  Been cuttign out water bloat and stuff to make it easier on me when i sleep.  
Arms tmrw......


----------



## squatster

How is the new shirt?
You still using the one you had at nationals?


----------



## psych

squatster said:


> How is the new shirt?
> You still using the one you had at nationals?



Fuckin love this shirt! Way better than a katana.  Yeah its the same one. Rob Vic told me he started to see runners in the material, so I may have to do some mending.


----------



## psych

did arms....big deal


----------



## psych

OK....Monday
SQUATS!!!! Wow I did the bar for 3x10...feeling it today. I lock up just at parallel and keep leaning on my right leg.  It's gonna take time to get the left leg working again balance wise. It does feel weird since it is in the brace. The new brace will make it eaiser since it wont cut into my hamstring.

DEADLIFT......pulled 455 raw, no warm up fast as shit...still feels light and no pain.  Was told I should of done the trex roar from Jurassic Park after that  LOL


Tuesday bench
405 raw
565 3x2 to a 2board in shirt easy
hammer incline 5 45's and a 25 a side with orange bands 4x looped 3x5
Supine seated press 130 4x15


----------



## squatster

That's great that you can squat again.
I an trying to get back into them again. I can finally grab the bar and hold it with my bad arm- my goil is to do the  Knight of Champions 500 lbs squat rep meet
I can hold 135 now


----------



## psych

Did arms in my buddies garage.  
Leg feels great.  Walked alot today.  Going back to gym later to watch my guys that are doin a meet in 2 weeks. So every one is doing their walkouts and openers.


----------



## psych

Shoulders
Over head press machine 235 a side 5/5/3
seated side flys 50's 4x10*
ball front raise 40 4x10-12
rope seated face pull 30 4x15

Leg feels good.  Sucks seeing young lifters that have potential just end up being  nut swingers. Meaning they do the bare minimum of work but just want to hang out, talk, be known as a powerlifter....shit like that.  Sorry ass mother fuckers....


----------



## psych

Ok was suppose to do 365 for 5x5 on deadlift but did 405 for 3x3 
Hammer lat 15,15,12,12,12,10,8,5/5/5
Row machine 15,12,10,10,10,10/10/10  with 200 under grip
close grip row 15,12,10,10,10 130#
stiff arm pull down 15,15,15,15,12
Everything is going up next week


----------



## psych

Hard time sleeping this weekend.  Coaches and I thought it was time I went on a diet.  Been on 2 days lost 8 pounds water. So im about 235.  Normal body weight...i'm just so much more bigger than I was before.  This has helped me sleep better by getting rid of that bloat.  It's gonna be a while till that sleep study LOL!

No leg day today, brace is ready tomorrow with new boot!!!  Gonna pick it up and use it then.  I had the new boot made around my olympic lifting shoes....it's gonna be fuckin cool.

Shopping today for my new diet.  Magnus helped me think more like a BBer.

For all the people who read my shit and never post here is a thing. I got a few diet questions, they will also be posted in the diet section.

1.  A gallon a day of water is bland.  But high amounts of Crystal Light give me migraines.  How do you guys do your water?

2. any body got some sample meals/preps? Cause I'm just chicken steak and rice. Eggs and oats.


----------



## aon1

For water I try to keep ice water with me at all times and just take in small amounts throughout the day 8 to 10 ounces is pretty easy to take in without effort.


----------



## AR-15

What's your goal with the diet bro? I mean obviously loose some lbs and as you stated bloat but I mean are you gonna stay on to hit a certain weight or bodyfat? Just overall health?Your not gonna go crazy with it are you cause aren't you a little worried it might fuck with your training a bit? Sorry just a bit curious as to why the diet now....AR....


----------



## psych

AR-15 said:


> What's your goal with the diet bro? I mean obviously loose some lbs and as you stated bloat but I mean are you gonna stay on to hit a certain weight or bodyfat? Just overall health?Your not gonna go crazy with it are you cause aren't you a little worried it might fuck with your training a bit? Sorry just a bit curious as to why the diet now....AR....



I'm very worried it will fuck with it. But I eat Mcdonalds like every day before the gym. 

I just bought a bunch of meats, whole grains, and veggies. Just trying to eat better and keep the weight down so when I cut it's not that bad and I will bloat up better.  Found my fav sweet potatoe chips and almond crackers!!!!

I am not trying to get abs (easy when I try), or drop a class, or any of that shit. I just want to be optimal and my g/f who is like 110 pounds just went low carb. So I'm gonna be eating clean so we can suffer together. 

DO NOT GET ME WRONG if I need calories I can pack it on easy. Just trying to be a lil bit healthier.

Also cutting weight this far out is way easier than crashing it later.  Hell my meet isn't till November 22, and Ive been bulking for the past 10 weeks kinda anyway.


----------



## psych

Fatty meats...Brauts and eggs mmmmm


----------



## Magnus82

psych said:


> Hard time sleeping this weekend.  Coaches and I thought it was time I went on a diet.  Been on 2 days lost 8 pounds water. So im about 235.  Normal body weight...i'm just so much more bigger than I was before.  This has helped me sleep better by getting rid of that bloat.  It's gonna be a while till that sleep study LOL!
> 
> No leg day today, brace is ready tomorrow with new boot!!!  Gonna pick it up and use it then.  I had the new boot made around my olympic lifting shoes....it's gonna be fuckin cool.
> 
> Shopping today for my new diet.  Magnus helped me think more like a BBer.
> 
> For all the people who read my shit and never post here is a thing. I got a few diet questions, they will also be posted in the diet section.
> 
> 1.  A gallon a day of water is bland.  But high amounts of Crystal Light give me migraines.  How do you guys do your water?
> 
> 2. any body got some sample meals/preps? Cause I'm just chicken steak and rice. Eggs and oats.


Try flavored BCAA's.  My whole family increased their water intake with them.  My 110lb wife even gets in a gallon+ per day.  Sciatica watermelon is awesome.  Muscle tech white grape is good to.  True nutrition has good flavors as well.  I would also recommend mixing them 1/2 dose or even less.  Get used to subtle flavors.  When I cut out sweets,  I'm so sensitive to sugar even milk is very sweet to me.  You could also try green tea by the gallon at Walmart.  There is a few no calorie options there to try.  If you like it brew your own and flavoring.  Much cheaper.  I drink at least 1 gallon of just green tea alone.  Love the stuff


----------



## psych

Magnus82 said:


> Try flavored BCAA's.  My whole family increased their water intake with them.  My 110lb wife even gets in a gallon+ per day.  Sciatica watermelon is awesome.  Muscle tech white grape is good to.  True nutrition has good flavors as well.  I would also recommend mixing them 1/2 dose or even less.  Get used to subtle flavors.  When I cut out sweets,  I'm so sensitive to sugar even milk is very sweet to me.  You could also try green tea by the gallon at Walmart.  There is a few no calorie options there to try.  If you like it brew your own and flavoring.  Much cheaper.  I drink at least 1 gallon of just green tea alone.  Love the stuff



I normally use All Day You May by Rich PIANA.


----------



## psych

That missing ater really fucked with me. I only got 585 for 1x1 on a 2 board.  Tired alot.  I was tld this diet will get better,

Bench shirt 585 11 2 brd
incline same as last weak but lighter?
Seated press supine 140 4x15

Fuckin tired. Got new brace and oly shoe will post a pic. I miss Mcdonalds as preworkout fuel lol.  I know this is a smart move. I suck at keeping  diet down.


----------



## psych

Did arms....really missing that bloat LOL

I slept like 9 hours last night so that's great.

Seeing new doctor today for sleep study order.

I have to stop posting when I'm tired, the spelling errors are embarrassing.


----------



## squatster

You were spelling like I do
I didn't see one problem at all


----------



## AR-15

Psych you said I believe (sorry too lazy to look back) that is was your coaches idea for you to go on a diet. I was wondering also what their motivation for a diet is? I totally understand yours for the overall health thing. Especially long term. I was just curious if that was their reason as well or if they thought a new improved leaner and healthier you would lead to as you mentioned easier cuts closer to your meet which might lead to a stronger you? 
  Sorry for the questions brother I'm just always curious about different coaches reasoning for things. I train a few guys, obviously not for power lifting, but they definitely have to cut. Depending on the athlete sometimes we can gradually take them down but usually its a drastic cut within days of their event. 
    I have a couple bigger guys who aren't real disciplined diet wise and it pisses me off to no end but when they are killing it in every aspect of training I'm just always so afraid to fuck with anything. Diet included. 
    If you notice a difference in your training let's say not for the better initially will you stick with the diet since your so far out and just wait it out till it gets better or will you drop the diet? I know it sounds stupid really cause you cleaning up your diet should only help you long term I'm just really curious about how your thinking works because I know if Myself or my peeps change things up sometimes it can cause a real mindfuck. That's why I was wondering about your coaches as well....AR....


----------



## psych

AR-15 said:


> Psych you said I believe (sorry too lazy to look back) that is was your coaches idea for you to go on a diet. I was wondering also what their motivation for a diet is? I totally understand yours for the overall health thing. Especially long term. I was just curious if that was their reason as well or if they thought a new improved leaner and healthier you would lead to as you mentioned easier cuts closer to your meet which might lead to a stronger you?
> Sorry for the questions brother I'm just always curious about different coaches reasoning for things. I train a few guys, obviously not for power lifting, but they definitely have to cut. Depending on the athlete sometimes we can gradually take them down but usually its a drastic cut within days of their event.
> * I have a couple bigger guys who aren't real disciplined diet wise and it pisses me off to no end but when they are killing it in every aspect of training I'm just always so afraid to fuck with anything. Diet included.*
> If you notice a difference in your training let's say not for the better initially will you stick with the diet since your so far out and just wait it out till it gets better or will you drop the diet? I know it sounds stupid really cause you cleaning up your diet should only help you long term I'm just really curious about how your thinking works because I know if Myself or my peeps change things up sometimes it can cause a real mindfuck. That's why I was wondering about your coaches as well....AR....



That part pisses my coach off too!!! It's also easier I feel from a medical point to start with diet. I just couldn't sleep with that extra bloat. And no sleep means no gains and shit poor recovery.

I feel weird not having the water weight. But I will stick with it.  I use to do MMA (actually fought 3 times) before powerlifting.  So I can crash cut but I would always prefer not to have to got through the whole water depletion thing.


----------



## psych

I'm having a hard time staying hungry or getting hungry.  I'm not use to eating cleaner.  This makes me realize just how fucked up my diet was.  I'm still getting fast food wrapper out of my car....kinda sad.  Alot of powerlfiters go this way but it's just too unhealthy.  

The main reason I think I was able to eat like crap was from all the meds from my accident.  The antibiotics just kill me sometimes.

Found this online and thought it was funny as fuck

https://youtu.be/WimA-FpWBoc


----------



## Magnus82

Lol you really turned a 180. Just don't turn vegan bro!


----------



## psych

Shoulders
Over head press machine 225 a side 3x5 
seated side flys 50's 5x10
ball front raise 40 4x10-12

HOT in there today!  Got my 4 guys on point for the meet Saturday. 

 I'm getting more use to this diet.  I'm shitting my brains out I guess detoxing??? I don't know but a dragon is living in my ass LOL burns.  It's getting easier to eat this shit all the time I can play with my meals more that I'm getting a hang of it. Calories are calories and I'm making it work better.


----------



## psych

This is for magnus


----------



## Magnus82

psych said:


> This is for magnus



Thank God,  I thought we lost you!


----------



## squatster

First Vegan
Then squatting in woman's clothing


----------



## AR-15

You are definitely getting all that shit food out of you for sure. No pun intended. I know this from years of experience. When I use to travel for work I would spend on average 1 month to two months living in a motel. Regardless of what these guys say about it being easy to eat right on the road, It isn't. It is if your gone for a weekend or for a week but not months. Anyway when I would be on the road I would eventually end up just eating fast food five times a day everyday. Still worked out like mad and did eat some good food too but 75% of diet was crap. Then when I would come home I would eat clean and lean and nothing but home cooked everything by my Sicilian wife. Man I'd say after like four days or so I would shit all kinds if nasty for a solid week or so. Not to get too graphic but I'm talking like 30 wipe shits then having to go back 10 minutes later to rewipe. However after a week or so of the nasty shits my body would change back to the one wipe and go clean tight turds that to me mean a happy body.

    Other noticeable things which would always change for the better was my energy levels, slept longer and sounder, and believe it or not but my wood was way better. Other little things like hair and nail health. Bags under my eyes, Mood eventually got bad. All sides IMO of a bad diet. My wife actually took a pic one time of what I looked like before I left and another after being gone eating shit for a few months. The difference was pretty damn noticeable. Good luck bro. I really think it was a super smart choice you seem to have made. Please make sure you give it a chance to work. You Power Lifters are amazing athletes IMO but let's face it you guys are also known for terrible diet habits. Hopefully you will be a role model for other guys to follow. Then maybe we won't have good people in our little corner of the world dying from heart disease at age 42. Sorry for rambling in your thread big guy....AR....


----------



## psych

squatster said:


> First Vegan
> Then squatting in woman's clothing



If squatting in woman's clothing added pounds DONT ACT LIKE YOU WOULDN'T!! LMAO


----------



## psych

AR-15 said:


> You are definitely getting all that shit food out of you for sure. No pun intended. I know this from years of experience. When I use to travel for work I would spend on average 1 month to two months living in a motel. Regardless of what these guys say about it being easy to eat right on the road, It isn't. It is if your gone for a weekend or for a week but not months. Anyway when I would be on the road I would eventually end up just eating fast food five times a day everyday. Still worked out like mad and did eat some good food too but 75% of diet was crap. Then when I would come home I would eat clean and lean and nothing but home cooked everything by my Sicilian wife. Man I'd say after like four days or so I would shit all kinds if nasty for a solid week or so. Not to get too graphic but I'm talking like 30 wipe shits then having to go back 10 minutes later to rewipe. However after a week or so of the nasty shits my body would change back to the one wipe and go clean tight turds that to me mean a happy body.
> 
> Other noticeable things which would always change for the better was my energy levels, slept longer and sounder, and believe it or not but my wood was way better. Other little things like hair and nail health. Bags under my eyes, Mood eventually got bad. All sides IMO of a bad diet. My wife actually took a pic one time of what I looked like before I left and another after being gone eating shit for a few months. The difference was pretty damn noticeable. Good luck bro. I really think it was a super smart choice you seem to have made. Please make sure you give it a chance to work. You Power Lifters are amazing athletes IMO but let's face it *you guys are also known for terrible diet habits.* Hopefully you will be a role model for other guys to follow. Then maybe we won't have good people in our little corner of the world dying from heart disease at age 42. Sorry for rambling in your thread big guy....AR....



LOL All this pooping my girl friend calls it me playing Game of Thrones.  It's gotten better.  Alot more energy and I feel better too.  

YES!!! My old routine on fridays was alot of orals and a bucket of skinless KFC.  

Back 
deadlifts 315 5x5 speed (new brace is awesome!)
latmachine same as always going up 20# next week-so each set I add a 45 so it goes 15/15/12/12/10/10/8/ 3x5

225 hammer row 3x10
low pulley row 140 4x10
seated rope face pull 50# 4x15
Lat pulley pullover 30x15, 50x15, 70x15

I'm fuckin sleepy from pulling LOL. It's been so long and the new shoes is great but that brace rubs the foot weird so it burns and hurts after awhile. Just have to sand it down.

Gym owner is up north prepping for the meet tomorrow. I watched the gym for a bit.  Had a few young guy walk up and ask me questions they were to nervous to ask in front of the older guys.  

Got to meet some of buddies that train with the Lilliebridges.  Good to see my old friends doing well.


----------



## squatster

Sounds like a killer day


----------



## psych

Squat day!!!!
5X10 Body weight box squat
295+grey band 8x1 speed pulls
hamstring curl in 3x10 10#
leg extension 3x10 25# and body weight on left leg
ab/adduction machine 3x20

This felt great to squat again even with nnothing it's better than last week. My body is catching up fast!


----------



## psych

Bench
405 speed raw
shirt 545 3x3 3board easy
hammer incline 6 plates a side with an orange band 4x over at bottom
seated supine chest press 150 4x15

Sleepy.....now that my legs work better i can get in a better position to press. This shit is heavy...LOL


----------



## psych

ARMS
biceps 6x15
fat curl 6x6
fat db 4x10

triceps
push down 4x15
cannonball 4x8
dip machine maxed out 4x10

easy day


----------



## psych

Shoulders
Over head press machine 250 a side 3/3/3
seated side flys 55's 5x10
ball front raise 50 4x10-12


----------



## psych

Ok here is a little rant.
I have a friend who is a world champ CLEAN  lifter.  He lifts raw (knee sleeves) I can't say in which fed (they get pissed when they get shamed on the internet) but it's the biggest world federation.  Just to qualify is an achievement.  Now he can make it to worlds and the big big meets for that fed, but takes 4th and 5th to the same guys.  These guys are the elite in his class and world champions.  He's never gonna beat them.  It took my boy 5 years to get 70 pounds on his squat. It's 775 right now.

But because of his fed he can not lift in other feds with ban lifters and his "prestigious" world fed offers nothing to the winners.  He is unable to do the cash meets because of ban lifters being there and he is unable to lift in big meets that are not sanctioned by his fed.  He risks a suspension for that.

He isn't aloud to take gear either. His couch who is a big juicer and a famous lifter took the.  Coach was banned from this fed and not allowed to compete in it anymore or have any affiliation with it, it's members, or business. Just taking a picture wit  him can get you suspended......yes that's a thing!   He helps others take gear, but not my friend.  My friend Works 2 jobs, trains, drives 2 hours to my gym, and is the personal slave of his coach.  No matter what my friend has to be in there to spot his coach.  His coach uses him.  He's a complete control freak.

His coach use to be mine as well.  But I always thought for my self.  I searched out other greats and got their ideas on training, diet, equipment, and recovery.  Tried some of there ideas, tried some new stuff, thought of my own stuff and just kept an eye on my progress.  My friend can't do anything unless his coach ok's it.  Even then coach is dead set in old ways.  Coach use to give me sit for some things that I did. Like; deadlifting speed pulls after squatting, heavy motion work on deadlift, sheiko training, replacing old barbell movements with hammer strength, non linear periodization, band work, equipment to over oad the body, training splits, finishing exercises, other ways to use gear, different gear to use (like he hates the fact people take tren or npp), diet, water cutting skills without diuretics, and training frequency.  He gave me shit for all of that. But when it turns out it worked.....he takes it.  Example would be a wave program I set up using Priplien's chart (this si basic sheiko/westside barbell).  I was told it was to much or too little. That it's training frequency and intensity was too high...(it's not).  Once I started jumping in weights he has all his clients do it now.

Supplements, most are bullshit, have a place too.  I spent my time; trying new brands, new products, finding ones that worked and found cheaper but equally good products.  His coach would give me shit. But once a famous lifter does it or talks about it's now gospel truth!  


Also his "coach" didn't go to my friends wedding. He said he had a seminar to do. But my friend was engaged for like 4 years...we all new MONTHS ahead when it was. He has supplemet/companies hook ups and won't try to sponsor him.  He's been on pod cast with Mark Bell, Stan Efferding, that TITAN guy Mike O'hearn.  He can't do a shout out cause my friend could get banned.  But at least name drop or help my guy out.  He is never able to do different training, even if it's proven to work!!!  His coach is old school and stubborn.  He grinds my friend down in training, while he has 2 jobs and a 2 hr drive to get to the gym.  He just beats the shit out of him.  He doesn't make progress like he should.  He has so many options for training but his coach makes him do his old (the coach's) routine.

The coach is a legend DO NOT GET ME WRONG!!! But, he was also a genetic freak.  He figured out he was good at weight lifting at a young age and hit it hard.  He lived at home till he was 40, and never had a job!  He was able to recover much faster than most people because of that and his gear usage. He tells people to find their own way but then he trains people they just do what he did towards the end of his career.  He was already squatting 1,000lbs.    And his style  doesn't work for every one.

He gives out dated info on  lifting gear.  His last suit was an Inzer Champion....that ain't shit to the new Titans or TRX'S.  His old bench shirt, which he never really trained in, was an old Blast shirt.  He did deadlift raw or use an Inzer hardcore.  Equipment is much more advanced now; that his tips either don't work, are impossible to do in new gear, get people hurt, or incompatible training theories.

He cant do single ply cause coach wont let him, cant take anything coach wont let him, this coach just grinds him into the ground.  My friend is strong as fuck, world level strong.  But he isn't in a place to really excel.  He could do a cash meet like RUM. His fed would ban him but he could do it AND MAKE MONEY!!!!!!

He's good enough now, and with added assistance, he could be a great world lifter.  It sucks and pisses me off cause he is such a nice guy.  Coach is old and set in his ways. But with him being a legend no body can say no to him...I can though   My friend is getting fucked over and used.  Guys at gym have been telling him this over the last year. He's now just starting to get it.

The point is this. We stand on the shoulders of giants.  We can look at the past and see what worked, what didn't, what can be improved, what can be invented, and find better explanations for things in training. Training evolves and we learn new things. Most of the time they are better, this is progress.  If he's doing out dated work and training no wonder his rivals are leaps ahead of him.


----------



## psych

I'm not naming names but the guys that know me know EXACTLY  who this is!!!!  That girl I was training fell his shit legend status.  I had this girl drop from 140 to the 132 class while benching 145 for 3 reps.  Now she is doing that coaches old routine, she maybe can get 95 for 2 reps, and she gained 10 pounds.  He gutted the routine I made for her and started adding shit that threw off the balance. She then got hurt.   I no longer help any new lifter, I just send them to that coach cause I don't know what I'm talking about.  I only added 50 pounds to my total each meet, totaled over 2,000 at 220, taught my self to walk again, pushed through my injuries, fought hard when I as stuck in the hospital for 3 months, trained with crutches and a wound vac, did multi ply with a fuckin pic line in, and just never gave up.  

I just needed to vent.  Crazy night. Prob gonna skip back day since I've been up.  But will do tomorrow DE bench.


----------



## psych

bench
1x5	205
1x4	245
2x3	285
5x3	325

3X10 box squat with pair of 10#db
315+grey band 8x1 speed pulls
hamstring curl in 3x10 20#
leg extension 3x10 25# and body weight on left leg

bench
1x5	225
1x5	265
4x4	315


----------



## psych

Did arms
hammer machine 2x10 4x15
rope hammer head curl 6x6
push down heavy 4x15
cannon ball 4x8
dip machine stack 4x10


----------



## psych

bench shirt tmrw, watch this..

[ame]https://youtu.be/CUTF8U868uY[/ame]


----------



## squatster

psych said:


> I'm not naming names but the guys that know me know EXACTLY  who this is!!!!  That girl I was training fell his shit legend status.  I had this girl drop from 140 to the 132 class while benching 145 for 3 reps.  Now she is doing that coaches old routine, she maybe can get 95 for 2 reps, and she gained 10 pounds.  He gutted the routine I made for her and started adding shit that threw off the balance. She then got hurt.   I no longer help any new lifter, I just send them to that coach cause I don't know what I'm talking about.  I only added 50 pounds to my total each meet, totaled over 2,000 at 220, taught my self to walk again, pushed through my injuries, fought hard when I as stuck in the hospital for 3 months, trained with crutches and a wound vac, did multi ply with a fuckin pic line in, and just never gave up.
> 
> I just needed to vent.  Crazy night. Prob gonna skip back day since I've been up.  But will do tomorrow DE bench.



Sorry I am so late on this- I know so many coaches that do this to people
Because they can't do it any more it is almost like they want to fuck up every one else- like they want ty o be the legend.
And other coaches like you said were just genetic freaks and could and wound have done great no matter what they did- But never had a clue what the fuck they were doing when they did comps and now thing there way was they way.
Sorry I am having problems trying to get my words out.
They don't belong being trainers and people are to stupid to see it


----------



## psych

Bench
shirt 585 3x3 3board easy
hammer incline 6 plates a side with an orange band 4x over at bottom
seated supine chest press 150 4x15

Arm day is now Tuesday so I can pump up in a way to fit my shirt better.

https://youtu.be/H1Duj-JJ8U0


----------



## psych

Shoulders
pec deck feeder 4x25
Over head press machine 250 a side 3/3/3
Machine side raise the stack for 4x10-12...a SHIT TON of highschoolers by the dumb bells. Just couldn't get in there WTF!!!
ball front raise 50 4x10-12

TMRW I bench and deadlift.....yippee!! FML


----------



## Magnus82

I think you need to reword your signature


----------



## psych

Magnus82 said:


> I think you need to reword your signature



Whats wrong with my signature?


----------



## Magnus82

Lol, Based on your posted video,  its hurtful to the spotters.


----------



## psych

magnus82 said:


> lol, based on your posted video,  its hurtful to the spotters.



:d


----------



## AR-15

Psych I feel bad for your pal and everybody else that seems to have to pay their dues training with this relic. I'm not the best coach in the world and I train athletes for two very different sports but whenever a new athlete is referred to me I start them out on a basic routine and we change it constantly as a collective to suit that particular athletes skills, strengths, weaknesses, genetics, goals, etc. We take all that info and try and mold a routine that safely gets that athlete into the best shape for his or her particular realistic goal. 
    I'm always looking for new safe ways of doing things especially for myself. Hell I used you as an example for this heavyweight kid who has huge potential in his sport if he could get his cardio up and some lbs down which if he would just fucking commit to a cleaner fucking diet he could. So like it or not I used you to help this kid understand that world class athletes even if they don't start out eating that way eventually realize the importance of it. Thank You by the way. 
     I also realize based on my geological location as well as funding and not having the recognition of other schools that the people I train will eventually have to go to a better known camp to get the "world class" or high profile I call it to get to that next level if its in their cards. And it does happen and I'm super fucking happy when it does. I've had my 5 minutes of fame and fucked it up so I figure my job is to give these kids or adults the best info I know and hopefully instill in them how to do shit right.
    My point of jacking your rant is, and I apologize, that I don't know YOUR particular sport all that well other than the fact that I'm always amazed how strong some people actually are. But for a coach at a world class level to be so stuck on old out dated training and not tailor different routines to best suit different athletes or use new proven ones that have shown to give better safer results seems to me to be very narcicistic (sp?) and self centered. He'll probably end up a crippled up unhappy old fart without anyone eventually. Hopefully your bud and sounds like many others can get out before he ends up either ruining their chances or worse their health. You have an uncanny way of motivating people on a fucking board just by your manorisms so I can only imagine how infectious your personality is in person. Get ahold of your boy and get him the fuck out of there....AR....


----------



## AR-15

By the way I do watch your thread a lot and not kissing your ass or anything cause to be honest I have no desire to but your story that you occasionally let slip is pretty inspirational. I know your workouts are why you post and you seem to get motivation when people actually give a shit which I totally get but for the guys and gals, if any ever show up, they might actually benefit from hearing your trials and set backs and how you seem to have smashed right through them. I'm not saying write a book about yourself but every once in a blue moon throw the newbies a bone and give them some wisdom from someone who seemingly has beaten the odds. I know my test must be really low cause Im like all caring and shit lately. Just my two cc's though....AR....


----------



## psych

AR-15 said:


> By the way I do watch your thread a lot and not kissing your ass or anything cause to be honest I have no desire to but your story that you occasionally let slip is pretty inspirational. I know your workouts are why you post and you seem to get motivation when people actually give a shit which I totally get but for the guys and gals, if any ever show up, they might actually benefit from hearing your trials and set backs and how you seem to have smashed right through them. I'm not saying write a book about yourself but every once in a blue moon throw the newbies a bone and give them some wisdom from someone who seemingly has beaten the odds. I know my test must be really low cause Im like all caring and shit lately. Just my two cc's though....AR....



Thanks bro!  Infact My one coach and gym owner are having the guys from ApeMan storng coming next week. They have a guy that wasa wounded warrior and lost his leg, purple heart recipient.  He's gonna do a full meet...so I can talk to him about leg problems.  My accident lat year afforded me the ability to keep mine. Just with the loss of my mobility in my foot. And they hacked it up pretty good LOL!!

Friday 
dead lift 365 5x3......just put it on and went.  My old warm up was 405 when I was a 700+ puller.  The strength is there and the technique came crashing back. Felt so good!!! Been over a year and 3 months since I deadlifted.  Man was I sore friday night, alot of muscle have to get use to being used again now that I can walk.

bench
205x5
245x4
285x2x3
345x2x5

back lat machine 15,15,12,12,10,10,10,8,5/5/5 This was hard after pulling.

under grip row hammer machine,10,10,10,10,10,10 add a 45 each time

180 pulley row 5x8

pullovers.....slept like a baby


----------



## psych

bench
1x5	225
1x4	245
3x2	295
2x2	335
3x1	365

Squat 4x15 to a low box with 20lbs dumb bells

stretch bad left knee and quad by squatting to a low low box

speed pull with 405+grey band 8x1

leg curl in 4x10

leg extension 4x10 for good leg 4x20 bad leg

ab/adduction machine 4x20 hold and squeeze

bench
1x3	225
1x3	245
1x3	295
5x2	335

I'm back doing sheiko for worlds 14 weeks out.  I'm thinking I'll do push/pull instead of bench only.


----------



## Magnus82

Glad to see you sleeping.  What exactly are you doing/taking that made. The difference


----------



## psych

Did arms and chest feeder workout.


----------



## psych

hahahahahaha

[ame]https://youtu.be/Xp1blqj_xac[/ame]


----------



## psych

bench
did 455 1x1 RAW will go for 500 raw max at a side meet before worlds at 220

Shirt 
605 3x2 to a 3 board

Incline hammer press 6 plates a side with orange band 4 times wrapped 3x3

seated machine 170 supine grip 4x15

Hungry and tired!!!!


----------



## psych

Shoulders
Over head press machine 250 a side 5/5/5 up the reps to 5 from 3. Going back to 6 plates for 3x3 next week 
seated side flys 55's 4x10
ball front raise 50 4x10-12

Just want to say this, if you don't understand the difference between being a competitor and an enthusiast......you're an enthusiast!


----------



## AR-15

Bump to Magnus's question brother did you beat the insomnia? If so have you noticed any change in your energy? I'm kinda interested to here if you youself noticed any. I suffer from it as well but I seem to function the same whether I get two hours or eight. Kinda makes me wonder that if you just lay there and relax its as good as sleep itself....AR....


----------



## AR-15

BTW not to pry or jack your thread again but how was the meeting with the wounded warrior? I got mad respect for you trying go help or even talk to a wounded soldier so I was just wondering if ya hit it off?....AR....


----------



## psych

I'm actually getting ready to go meet this guys now.
Sleeping better just came from dropping water weight.


----------



## psych

Dude those vets are strong as fuck!!!

Bench
225x5
245x4
295x3x3
345x7x3

deadlift
490 plus grey band resistance
5x1

bench
225x5
245x4
315x5x3

latmachine 15,15,12,12,10,10,10,8,5/5/5 add a plat each set till target of 8 45's

rows 225 3x10

low pulley 150 3x10

I'm tired as fuck....


----------



## psych

Skipped Saturday training session.....I was pretty beaten up LOL

Been recovering all weekend at my g/f's house.

Sleep study on Tuesday!!!

In process of getting a medicinal marijuana card....for certain health reasons due to my crippled leg I qualify.


----------



## psych

bench
1x5	225
1x4	245
3x2	295
2x2	335
3x1	365

Squat 4x15 to a low box with 20lbs dumb bells

stretch bad left knee and quad by squatting to a low low box

speed pull with 405+grey band 8x1

leg curl in 4x10

leg extension 4x10 for good leg 4x20 bad leg

ab/adduction machine 4x20 hold and squeeze

bench
1x5	225
1x5	245
2x3	295
5x5	335


----------



## psych

did arms....


----------



## psych

Doing my sleep study tonight. If this throws me off I may skip bench work tomorrow.


----------



## psych

Sleep study fucked me up. Couldn't sleep long enough, I kept dozing off.

Bench did 625 to a 2board

Did shoulders today feel like shit I have a cold....

Happy Labor day


----------



## aon1

psych said:


> Sleep study fucked me up. Couldn't sleep long enough, I kept dozing off.
> 
> Bench did 625 to a 2board
> 
> Did shoulders today feel like shit I have a cold....
> 
> Happy Labor day



Happy labor day


----------



## squatster

When do you get results on sleep study


----------



## psych

squatster said:


> When do you get results on sleep study



1-2 weeks


----------



## psych

Did bench and back. 

The speech in Rocky 4 by Apollo to Rocky about the need for competition should be on a tshirt! 

I have a cold.


----------



## psych

Did lift bench 285 4x8
pumped everthing

Going to Polish Fest!!!! Pierogis!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## squatster

Had my first polish food this year
Those pasta things with chease or meat or fruit
OMG
couldn't stop eating them


----------



## MattG

Love me some pierogies. Big ol plate of those with sautéed onions and peppers, covered in a little cheese...fuckin bomb!


----------



## psych

Box squat to a low box 5x10 with safety squat bar
315 with orange band de bench 8x3
405 orange band de deadlift 8x1
leg work out
bbq time.....


----------



## psych

Did arms, carb loading for tmrw BIG BENCH, trained at local gym instead of dungeon compound. It was 94 today so the dungeon would have been like 100+ and HUMIDITY!  fuck that x10!

When I see someone I use to train with and they do a thing I told them not to do, and they get hurt......


----------



## psych

benched 645 2x1 to a 2 board


----------



## psych

feeder workout
4x25 cable cross over
4x15 push down

Over head press machine 6 plates for 3x3  
seated side flys 55's 3x10
ball front raise 30 4x10-12
face pull and holds 100# 4x10

eating Chicago deep dish....East coast pizza like New York sucks. Just sayin


----------



## psych

7 thousand views almost there!!!  Gonna cheat and put this up for a few views.  In powerlifiting, IF YOURE NOT CHEATING..YOURE NOT TRYING 


https://youtu.be/Qv7T-5SWu-Q


[ame]https://youtu.be/YkJX2UXWOgs[/ame]


[ame]https://youtu.be/zvEWFjWfqiU[/ame]

I reject your judgment!


----------



## Magnus82

Lol,  WTF!?!?!


----------



## psych

Magnus82 said:


> Lol,  WTF!?!?!



I'm 10 weeks out from worlds..I'M not ok anymore.  Starting to fall into the black hole of crazy powerlifter shit mentality.


----------



## Magnus82

Guess psych is short for psycho.  At least your last session looked good. 
https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=FldW7HoOU2c


----------



## psych

Magnus82 said:


> Guess psych is short for psycho.  At least your last session looked good.
> https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=FldW7HoOU2c



real funny Magnus...LOL


----------



## psych

Insomnia and anxiety have been bad. Plus having a cold I took Saturday off, and didn't sleep well so took today off too.  Seeing doctor tmrw about anxiety at night and waiting on sleep study results.


----------



## squatster

Your still waiting on that dam sleep study?
Hope you feel better man.
When my nose gets plugged up I freak out- forget sleep


----------



## psych

squatster said:


> Your still waiting on that dam sleep study?
> Hope you feel better man.
> When my nose gets plugged up I freak out- forget sleep



I took about 2 weeks ago. Takes that long for results to get done. Dr tomorrow to deal with the anxiety I get at night, whch is from the apnea. I fall asleep and wake up gasping for air.  Really fucks with me.  found things that really help, i was just out the last couple days.


----------



## psych

TOOK 5 days off. Really overtrained. 
Did shoulders.


----------



## squatster

How you feeling with 5 days off


----------



## psych

:devil-smiley-017:


----------



## psych

Did 365 on bench for reps
deadlift
deep tissue work tmrw


----------



## psych

After deep tissue work wich was AMAZING on left pec. Have a micro tear. Will be working around it.  Didn't train this morning, will later.  Sleeping way better.


----------



## psych

dID ARMS TODAY Lost alot fo water weight. New sleep meds are awesome and in 2 weeks second sleep study with a cpap.


----------



## aon1

psych said:


> After deep tissue work wich was AMAZING on left pec. Have a micro tear. Will be working around it.  Didn't train this morning, will later.  Sleeping way better.



Hey psych what did that micro tear feel like when you first noticed it ,was it just bam and noticed or ?

 I won't call it a pain but had an odd feeling,different than anything I ever felt in my pec awhile back . I worked through and watched what I did for a bit and it seems to have went away but still curious if I was close to a fuck up or what.


----------



## psych

aon1 said:


> Hey psych what did that micro tear feel like when you first noticed it ,was it just bam and noticed or ?
> 
> I won't call it a pain but had an odd feeling,different than anything I ever felt in my pec awhile back . I worked through and watched what I did for a bit and it seems to have went away but still curious if I was close to a fuck up or what.



Yeah they just happen like BAM.
Here's the thing...tears don't hurt. Sprains do, but not tears. Cause you tore it and the nerves are ot connected, and it will bleed out.


----------



## aon1

It wasn't a tear then, after you brought it up there wasn't any bleeding or bruising either.

It was just odd it started about 2 inches left of my rotator and the ache ran all the way to just under my elbow, and I think once it made it to my wrist. It wasn't cardio related that was first thing I ruled out. It felt like the ache was from almost where the muscle touches bone all the way down. I tried different thing to aggravate it to figure out the issue and basically heavy chest or biceps the next morning would be worse, eased back on chest and biceps and it healed.


----------



## psych

did chest today and went eassy 365 for some reps.

Shirt 645 3x2 to a 3 board

SORE AS SHIT FROM massage saturday.  Nursing that baby pec tear.


----------



## psych

skipped yesterday and cut today short. New meds are making me sleepy. NOW I'M TOO SLEEPY!!!!!!!!! FUCK

Nursing pec.


----------



## psych

When you go to your girl's house and she buys you Halloween candy in bulk.  I got 2 boxes of 72 pieces each or Airheads!!!


----------



## squatster

Those airheads are killer
How long will 144 pcs last you?
It would t as ke me 2 or 3 weeks for that many- well depends on the week


----------



## psych

Well with Magnus's IGF protocol not very long LOL!
Starting a peptide thing for my pec.
Just started new new meds. I'm sleeping way to much now and missed gym today. But since I never take time off I don't think it will matter that much.

Dropped water weight and such. Cramping alot and the new meds make me lose sodium. So staying hydrated and sleeping is  bitch.


----------



## psych

HAHAHAHAHA Protestants.....

[ame]https://youtu.be/5oqcG1Ws5FE[/ame]


----------



## psych

Did legs
saftey suat bar to a low box 5x10 added 50 pounds
405+gray band 5x1
bench with 2 board
Using the 2 board and saving as much time touching raw as possible.
leg curls leg extensions

Long day. New meds make it hard to get motivated.  

I have a razor I use to shave my head.  I have the extra razors at my place but keep leaving the "handle" at my g/f's place.  Getting the new razors out of that plastic prison is a bitch wthout the handle.


----------



## psych

Did arms....


----------



## psych

WOW all these views and no posts.....fuckin creepers LOL

Benching today went like this.
Warm up raw to 315 and my left pec just felt like a piece of celery beng broken on my 3rd rep!

Me: What the fuck!
Spotter: Are you ok?!?!?!
Me: Shut the fuck up Danny!!!!! *Grab a 3 board and throw it across the gym*
Spotterid you hurt your pec?
Me:No I was fighting a dragon and it just bit me in the chest!!!
Spotter:What??!
Me:Yes!! I hurt my pec you cheeky twat!!!!

Spent the rest of the training session icing it and coaching.

Went to a dive-bar I usse to bounce at for steak and a few beers. Home and going to the doctor in the morning. Debating if I'm doing worlds now.


----------



## Magnus82

Shit bro, Muscle or tendon?  Sucks either way.  So damn close to starting your rehab protocol to.  I'd insist on an mri  if you're covered.  Sucks to hear this


----------



## psych

Magnus82 said:


> Shit bro, Muscle or tendon?  Sucks either way.  So damn close to starting your rehab protocol to.  I'd insist on an mri  if you're covered.  Sucks to hear this



Muscle belly. Tendon is ok, MRI tuesday.


----------



## Magnus82

Fuck,  even worse


----------



## psych

Did back workout
Pec is swollen, NO bruising. No lose of function, did light chest no pain.
Trainer nd coach said I just popped scar tissue.  Until MRI going to keep doing what I was doing.


----------



## Sully

psych said:


> I have a razor I use to shave my head.  I have the extra razors at my place but keep leaving the "handle" at my g/f's place.  Getting the new razors out of that plastic prison is a bitch wthout the handle.



Every time I drop a pack of razor blades on the floor they all shoot out and fly everywhere. Maybe u should try that.


----------



## psych

Did safety squat bar to lowest box 3x10
speed pulls 515 against orange band 5x1 in deadlfit suit straps down

Going to see my Ortho tmrw and sleep study.  Pec s a little bit bigger than other one, NO BLEEDNG OUT. So thats good.


----------



## psych

did arms...pumped!!!!
Bench shirt tmrw and massages set up.
Passports cost $$$$$$$


----------



## psych

[ame]https://youtu.be/ld2nWfIap2k[/ame]


This is how I feel when I walk in the gym and some one has their shit in my spot.
Some people think that sounds dick-ish.  But my gym is a powerlifting dungeon. You fight for everything in there. I went Game of Thrones for the recliner n the office LOL!!!


----------



## psych

OK so went to bench heavy and no was in the gym today so me and the owner had to cancel.
Went and got my massage...new lady is awesome!!!! Going back tomorrow.
Bneching tomorrow with Coan's morning crew...fuck my life.
If you ever want to meet a bunch of pussy ass nut swingers come to my gym.  

Pray I don't kill anyone tomorrow.


----------



## psych

This was awesome when it came out at comic-con
[ame]https://youtu.be/WTWdP5DMdsM[/ame]


----------



## ASHOP

Judge Morty is absolutely hilarious!


----------



## psych

Ok benched
665 3x1 to a 3 board!!!

Went and got a massage and a cupping thing. Feel great!
Will be doing massages 2 times a week up till I leave.

[ame]https://youtu.be/mbCW8yLhS5A[/ame]


----------



## squatster

psych said:


> https://youtu.be/ld2nWfIap2k
> 
> 
> This is how I feel when I walk in the gym and some one has their shit in my spot.
> Some people think that sounds dick-ish.  But my gym is a powerlifting dungeon. You fight for everything in there. I went Game of Thrones for the recliner n the office LOL!!!



Love that movie
We don't have any power gyms near me any more unfortunately


----------



## psych

Did huge leg workout..like before theaccient it was awesome!!
455 plus ornage band speed pulls.
ATE a bunch Chipotle burritos


----------



## psych

700 2x1 3 board........ 
hammer incline 540 3x3
rubber band seated bench machine to failure then a strip set.

No idea where weight is but i'm bigger and leaner.
Getting shoes refitted because my leg shortened again from compression.

[ame]https://youtu.be/Vh7c7PSVubE[/ame]

For Halloween I'm goign as a chulo gang banger. And my MEXICAN/BRAZILLIAN girl friend is going as a chula. So it's ok if I do it  LOL

I hope I piss of every SJW hipster on  the north side of the city....


----------



## psych

did shoulders
got a massage again
sleepy


----------



## psych

did back today
everything went up, massages are really helping. I'm going twice a week.


----------



## squatster

What exactly happens when your leg shortens
We're is every thing going?


----------



## psych

squatster said:


> What exactly happens when your leg shortens
> We're is every thing going?



The break and the part removed was mid shin. As i lift and it heals they approximate. They grow together and pulls the leg up at mid shin.  So my leg is shorter but my knees are even.

Pulled 545 8x1 speed pulls. No chains or bands just straight weight. Took less than 5 mintues.......i'm eating ice cream now :headbang:


----------



## psych

Did big shoulder workout. Hit alot of pr's.  Got some friends doing IPF worlds next year after USAPL nationals raw this past weekend. That fed sucks dick, but the lifters are sometimes cool LOL.


----------



## psych

So funny
https://youtu.be/G-iWlpTF1gw


----------



## Magnus82

psych said:


> So my leg is shorter  :headbang:



I'm going to start calling you Eileen


----------



## psych

Magnus82 said:


> I'm going to start calling you Eileen



For real LOL

https://youtu.be/zDvI3a-tUCQ


----------



## psych

Did legs been really busy the past few days sorry for no updates.


----------



## psych

Ok
Bench raw warm up
bar, 135, 225, 315 because of the pec didn't want to push it. All of this was easy!
Shirt
495x3 2 board
565x2 2 board
600x1 1 board!!! easy as fuck
625x1 1 board easier than the 600!

hammer incline 545+GREY BANDS 5 times over!! 3x3

I feel great and this shit is easy! Im sitting around 235. I don't know how I'm handling the weight issue. I'm getting leaner again but need to keep some size on to make sure the shirt fits. Stil deciding if I will cut to 220 again. I just dont want to go to England for worlds and cut weight, then have none of my shit fit.  

Either way I'm pumped up and ready for this meet.  I also have my sleep study tonight! I got alot of sleepy meds to take...

erry day son!!!


----------



## psych

630 machine over head press of 3x1
65 db seated side raises 10,8,6
face pulls
front raises

Nap....


----------



## Magnus82

Damn bro,  your kicking ass!  How's the pec feeling?


----------



## psych

Magnus82 said:


> Damn bro,  your kicking ass!  How's the pec feeling?



Thanks to the protocol and the deep tissue I've been getting twice a week, it feels great! No pain, swelling, disfigurement, nothing...
Liked it never happened. Must be all the Airheads I eat.


----------



## *Bio*

Damn Psych you're killing it!


----------



## psych

for today

https://youtu.be/-DSBvmJsPSU


----------



## psych

Touched 605 to my chest, paused, easy as fuck.
605 will be my opener at 220

Did hammer incline with 7 45's a side against grey bands twice over for 3x1

tired and hungry AF!!!!


----------



## psych

Got massage. Have kinesiology tape on my back, I have a bruised floater rib.  So that's fun.

Weight at 240.  So deciding if I will cut to 220. I just need ot get supplies when i get to England.  I want ot break the WPF worled record bench at 220, single ply, bench only.

But cutting wieght on a plane, traveling, busted leg, bruised rib, and just the stress of it all is kinda over whelming.


----------



## psych

630 machine over head press of 2x2
65 db seated side raises 5x5
face pulls
front raises
Tricep work

coaching a meet Saturday


----------



## psych

this was my day

[ame]https://youtu.be/CsLLFKicHSs[/ame]


----------



## Magnus82

Little last minute motivation for ya. . . .https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=yF0RIsn9HmU


----------



## psych

What the fuck........lol


----------



## psych

sums up everything

[ame]https://youtu.be/RaFAnSKHNgs[/ame]


----------



## psych

last bench day. Did a heavy 3 board for a single
405x3
495x1
585x1
675x1 easy as fuck
Fuck yeah bitches!!! And my rib is killing me, so I moved my massage up tomorrow.


----------



## psych

Clean sweep bitches!!!

https://youtu.be/UiS5UIV-i1g


----------



## psych

Having a great day

[ame]https://youtu.be/NXUaQe3ziEY[/ame]


----------



## psych

Did shoulders
rins hurt

Being from Chicago sooooooooooo many pissed white kids in the streets. Damn they need a jobs LOL

[ame]https://youtu.be/T206PLCRtas[/ame]


----------



## psych

Good ole Sargon

[ame]https://youtu.be/rEwCvHVS394[/ame]


----------



## psych

Ok
Doing water load, carb cut, salt load.
Did legs depletion workout.
Will do back tomorrow, chest arms thursday. 
Leave tomorrow night for England. Will be there Thursday morning.
Cut is Friday.
Weigh in Saturday and lift Sunday
Got a bunch of clothes from sponsors!!!!!
Cut is going smoooth....
Want to thank all the VIPS and members that have helped me Magnus, Sully, Squatster, all you guys.


----------



## aon1

Good luck brother kill that shit....


----------



## psych

Cutting weight in london


----------



## squatster

I can't wait to know how the trip went?
How did the metal detectors go?
Wish I still had money- I would have gone in a second- my wife and kids would have killed me-  hard to get to the gym some days - don't think they would have liked me going to England to support my hero
Proud of you brotha


----------



## psych

England news shows covered how INSANE liberals in USA are.
Had problem with IV therapy and couldnt rehydrate to 240 made it to 232 orally.
Benched 605! 
Trip was nice
To dehydrated to do 627.


----------



## squatster

What hapened with the IV?


----------



## psych

person who said they knew what they were doing didin't and did some damage to my arm.  I can do them but it's hard with one hand. And walking someone through it when they are nervous is painfull.


----------



## squatster

Need to bring a crack head with you
They would have slip it right in the vain


----------



## AnaSCI

psych said:


> England news shows covered how INSANE liberals in USA are.
> Had problem with IV therapy and couldnt rehydrate to 240 made it to 232 orally.
> Benched 605!
> Trip was nice
> To dehydrated to do 627.



605 is a LOT of weight man:muscles:


----------



## squatster

We all love ya man
This log has had10,500 hits
I would like to know how many per day
Think this has been the most popular log in Anasci history to this day
Now we know where every one hss been for the past 6 months- right here
Gonna miss this log


----------



## squatster

Great thing
It's not closed for ever
You can jump back in any time


----------



## squatster

Sorry
Have 1 log that had 55,000 people look at it
I don't think it is correct- back in 2012
He was banned at 1 point so he is not a member and you rule this joint for ever man


----------



## psych

Always had alot of people but besides you and a few no one ever posted.  It just feels weird LOL


----------



## squatster

The reading was always great for us


----------



## squatster

Funny
I was always scared to post a question or any thing on some ones log.
Feel like were stealing the log
Don't know how else to explain.
I know now to ask away
They will have to lock this log to get me off now


----------



## psych

squatster said:


> Funny
> I was always scared to post a question or any thing on some ones log.
> Feel like were stealing the log
> Don't know how else to explain.
> I know now to ask away
> They will have to lock this log to get me off now



If you post or pm I will answer


----------



## squatster

Cool
I did have a question
We used to have formula's for increasing max of lifts- do they have them worked out on line?
At my old gym- the owner used to print them out for us for -$20 -  was a great tool to have


----------



## psych

1 rep= 100%
3 rep max=90%
5 rep max=85%
10 rep max= 75%

So if you do a 10 rep max you can figure where your max is +/- 20lbs


----------



## psych

[ame]https://youtu.be/gBpkMCa_D50[/ame]

just because


----------



## psych

YES YES YES YES

https://youtu.be/LcA-Pq-aLzY


----------



## psych

suck it

[ame]https://youtu.be/R4HZLItAeh0[/ame]


----------



## psych

To the VIPS and people who followed my log and know, I finally get to go back to school tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## squatster

Back to school like Adam Sandler?


----------



## psych

bench worked up to 635 2x3 to a 3 board
incline 6 plates a side with grey band 4x looped 3x3
pec dec 3x10 single arms
tricep push downs 100 4x10


----------



## aon1

psych said:


> bench worked up to 635 2x3 to a 3 board
> incline 6 plates a side with grey band 4x looped 3x3
> pec dec 3x10 single arms
> tricep push downs 100 4x10



Fuckn power lifters almost make a body builder want to throw in the towel...lol

Seriously though I'm pretty sure those numbers at my age would tear every muscle in my chest


----------

